# Sticky  The pictures thread.



## Bloodyblinddoors

All animals were either called to the gun, or shot while walking out to the stand at night durring the January and February moon. Course the February moon hunt is not over so I may ad another picture or two.

























This is one of the group photo's I took after I had already taken 4 yotes in to sell.


----------



## Fallguy

Nice pictures. Did you get any weights on any of those coyotes?


----------



## Bore.224

I am jealous have not had time to get out. :-?


----------



## R Buker

Phil is THE man! Not too many people in Minnesota can claim the same level of success that he can.

Congrats, Phil!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fallguy said:


> Nice pictures. Did you get any weights on any of those coyotes?


I wieghed them all. They ranged from 28lbs 4oz to 32lbs 4oz. The biggest male was 32.4 and the biggest female was 31.6. The fox was a small female shot at 209 steps (she circled WAY down wind). She weighed 11lbs 9oz.

My closest kill was 39yds and the farthest was 249yds on one that had busted me while I was walking in. Thankfully I was able to get it to stop and look after I gave a short burst on the diaphragm.


----------



## MossyMO

This is a good season you are having, Congrats !!! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

R Buker said:


> Phil is THE man! Not too many people in Minnesota can claim the same level of success that he can.
> 
> Congrats, Phil!


That means alot comming from you Randy. Thanks!


----------



## R Buker

That should mean a lot coming from anyone! You are obviously doing it all right!

During my best few years, my Minnesota percentage was just a tad over 50%. Thats when the coyotes were coming on strong and the foxes were still very plentiful.

Since the foxes died, my average has gone down to good years being at 1/3. Still pretty decent. But, my bad years are hovering right about 18%.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> the biggest female was 32.6.


Correction: I looked back at my records and it turns out the biggest female actually weighed 31lbs 6oz. I went back and corrected the error in my original post.


----------



## burly

Nice job on the kills. I hunt north of Howard Lake, MN. Hear them at night and early morning, but still have not found the right way to call them in. I first use small rabbit cries, then louder rabbit cries. When that doesn't work I then switch to howling/yipping noises. Any suggestions???


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

burly said:


> Nice job on the kills. I hunt north of Howard Lake, MN. Hear them at night and early morning, but still have not found the right way to call them in. I first use small rabbit cries, then louder rabbit cries. When that doesn't work I then switch to howling/yipping noises. Any suggestions???


I'll start it off by saying you're in a good area. I've shot a few coyotes and Reds North of Howard lake in the past but have been pretty busy hunting other areas so far this year. Have done some locating though in your area and had good responses.

I guess my first question would be, How many sets have you made this season so far? The more sets you make the better. And what time of day have you been calling? Usually in this area, the animals are most active at night, early morning, or right before dark. The best time to call is when the moon is big enough to see at night. Your calling sequence sounds right though. Maybe start a few sets with howls, give that a try. Not long ago, I started with some howls, then did rabbit distress. Guess who showed up.....Mr. Red!

Heres a yote I called in last year North of Howard Lake. Two came in. The fox was shot the same night near Watertown.


----------



## Danny B

BRRRRRrrrrrrrr.....I knew there was a reason I lived in the SW. Good hunting, but you can have that weather.


----------



## thepain1

nice yotes i got to get a camera and show you guys some really yotes :sniper:


----------



## R Buker

Danny,

The bank time/temp thing said -26 this morning. There was a time I'd hunt in that. Not anymore. I save it for the young guys like Phil.

Randy


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I cant get the pictures of last nights hunt to work. My internet is screwed up. I'll post them in a few days. One of them was a 35.13lb male.


----------



## neb_bo

I started with some howls, then did rabbit distress. Guess who showed up.....Mr. Red!
quote]

have you or anyone else noticed any problems howling in fox country? i usualy avoid it if there are fox around, but id like to know how it effects them

p.s.- how do you highlight the quotes, im technicaly challenged


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Pictures of the last two nights. The coyote on the left was the heavy one. And old too, his teeth were in bad shape.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

neb_bo said:


> have you or anyone else noticed any problems howling in fox country? i usualy avoid it if there are fox around, but id like to know how it effects them


I've called in 4 fox this winter. I used howls on all the sets they came in on.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

This is the latest group photo. I brought them all in today and got $95 on the carcass.


----------



## xdeano

$95 buck total? If that is it, you really need to start selling them put up. not to mean by you got hosed.
xdeano


----------



## 1lessdog

I agree you only averaged 9.50 per animal. I didnt put the last 33 animals I shot but still averaged over 27.00 each. Had I put them up I could have put another 15.00 each in my pocket That just under 500.00. Im done after this weekend Fur buyers going to stop buying this weekend.


----------



## Remington 7400




----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

This has been a common reply to the situation. I drove about 2 hours round trip to sell these things, and thats the closest fur buyer to me. It chaps my hide that I got lowballed. Any other ideas?


----------



## Brad.T

Start putting them up so that you can ship them to sell them the price that you got is really low!! Drive up to East Grand Forks and take in the workshop and start putting up fur you would have had a decent check out of the deal if they were all put up! I would of guessed you would have got around $340


----------



## badlander

I'm selling mine next Thursday, will be in Miles City (hoping to get 38.00 to 40.00 each). I know the prices have dropped some. So it time to move them. I have sent them to Fur auctions before but have never did any better then selling them staight out. At the auction you get graded so bad. You may have 2 worth 52.00 then 20 worth 41.00 and the 10 worth 28.00 and some as low as 15.00. So it all averages out the same. Plus I have the check in my hand that day and not 2 months later. But if you have a Fur buyer thats riping you off you may have no other choice. Unless you send them to someone you know to sell them for you.

Bloodyblinddoors,

I'm sure there is some older gentleman around you that has trapped in yrs past that would love to teach you how to skin and sew and flesh and dry a hide. Just do some asking around. Its not that hard anyone can do it. I started when I was about 14 yrs old.

Im going to quit calling and shooting them on Sunday. Its been a good yr and the last week and half has been great. I think the best ever very little wind and real cold.


----------



## sasquatch2000

Just curious here, but what is meant by "put up"?

Is that the same as skinned and tanned?


----------



## Brad.T

"put up" would refer to skinned, fleshed, washed, stretched and tumbled. Put up furs are ready for international sale.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1




----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Sorry.

[siteimg]3506[/siteimg]


----------



## Brad.T

Nice lot of Fur!


----------



## xdeano

Bloodyblinddoors,

There has to be someone close to Delano that buys fur. My wife is from the Mankato area and her brother was selling to a guy around there and getting a good return. I'll look into it for you. but even still there should be someone closer, i would think anyhow. 
xdeano


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Bloodyblinddoors,

Where did you sell your animals, Johnson Furs in Willmar?

Are you interested in learning how to skin, flesh, sew and stretch? If so, you would do much better sending them in to the fur auction.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

SWEET picture Dogslayer1. I was hoping someone else would get in on the picture action (hint, hint to everyone.)

Skinning the animal does'nt interest me that much. But Hutch is not as far as Willmar....Maybe you would want to buy my animals for 10-12 a piece, then you could skin them and make a profit too. Let me know......


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

TheDogSlayer1 said:


> Where did you sell your animals, Johnson Furs in Willmar?


Thats the place.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

xdeano said:


> There has to be someone close to Delano that buys fur. I'll look into it for you.


That would be mighty tall of you. Thanks..


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Bloodyblinddoors,

Unfortunately, I can't buy them from you and resell them without a fur buyer license.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Bloodyblinddoors, here's a few more pictures, there's more in my nodak photo album(TheDogSlayer) if your interested:

[siteimg]3508,3507,3509,3510,3666,3494,3704[/siteimg]


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Sorry again,
[siteimg]3508[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3507[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3509[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3510[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3666[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3494[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3704[/siteimg]


----------



## xdeano

Bloodyblinddoors,

The buyer that my brotherinlaw uses is:

White Fox & Feathers Co.
507-869-3877
Pemberton, MN

It's just southeast of Mankato. But i'm sure there are more buyers a lot closer to you than that.

North American Fur Auctions would be your best bet on prices. You won't get your money upfront but you'll get a better check. Go here:
http://nafa.ca/page.asp?/trapper/shipping/index.asp

Pickup for southern MN. There is also a Northern MN. 
http://nafa.ca/page.asp?trapper/shipping/us_routes.asp

They have contact info on the pdf file provided on the website. gotta go, any questions just ask. the wife needs the computer.
xdeano


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

TheDogSlayer1 said:


> here's a few more pictures,


Again... sweet pictures! Are you calling them in, making drives, running'em with hounds, spot & stock or all of the above? Were they all shot this year?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

xdeano said:


> gotta go, any questions just ask. the wife needs the computer.
> xdeano


Thanks xdeano. I talked to a trapper I know who agreed I got the shaft on price for my last sale. I'm going to sell to him from now on. I at least trust him to be fair to me.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Bloodyblinddoors,

All of the predators were either called in or spot and stalk. No drives, no hounds. I usually hunt by myself but sometimes will go with one of my friends. About 75% of the called in ones were hunting nights during the full moons. Some of the spot and stalk one end up getting called in also.
These pictures were all taken over the last few years. I do not have any of this years pictures put on the site yet. Its been a slow year for me due to the lack of snow in the areas I hunt and the amount of traveling I been doing for my job. I only made it out calling twice and out spoting and stalking three times. Last year, me an my one buddy ended up with 36 
(20 coyotes and 16 fox), this year we will be lucky to end up with half of that. I hoping we get a little more snow before the end of Febraury, I quit hunting them after March 1st. Then its time to go hunting white geese in dokotas.


----------



## Trapper62

Damb, I wish we still had reds like that around here. Back in the 70's that is about all you could trap and call in my are of ND. Mange and the big influx of coyotes have made the red population pretty scarce.

Plus they are much easier to put up than an coyote. Easy to peel, very little fat, and not much time on the stretcher.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

TheDogSlayer1 said:


> All of the predators were either called in or spot and stalk. No drives, no hounds.


In that case, the pictures have a bit more value to them IMO. I enjoy hunting them the same way.



TheDogSlayer1 said:


> I quit hunting them after March 1st. Then its time to go hunting white geese in dokotas.


Sounds like we're on the same schedule :wink:


----------



## bigpuddin43

yall were talking about selling the skins? I am just getting started hunting yotes in kentucky and would like to see a little money my way! does anyone know where to sell them around here i dont really care about skinning and all that but i could learn if i had to? I am mainly shooting them cause they are gettin high in population and hurting our rabbit and quail hunting quite a bit! Figure i might as well do something with them if i can?

thanks
john


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

bigpuddin43 said:


> Figure i might as well do something with them if i can?


I like your attitude. Start another thread with this question. Lots of helpful indeviduals on this site to help you out. I for one, would not know where to start.


----------



## rednek

i got her at 23yrds. i was out shootin rabbits with my bow and saw her out there 300 yrds or so, and i got really low and backed out and snuck down a little finger behind some bushes and got up the other side of the ****** and i got up above her and poked my head out and saw her bedded down and got back and drew by bow and snuck back over then she jumed up and stood there broadside. i hit her but it was kind of high. i wacth her run into a tree and then i went back to get my rifle and to get my dad to show him. plus i only had one arrow with me so i didnt want her to suffer. so when i got back there i shot her in the head.


----------



## Brad.T

A bow kill on a coyote is impressive no matter when or where good job!


----------



## neb_bo

true that brad. especialy that you stalked her. she picked that spot because she thought it was safe, and hard to approach. thats good stuff man. :beer:


----------



## burly

went out this afternoon/night north of cokato/howard lake. sat and started with 3 sets of rabbit distress calls. when i was about to start using the howler/yipper i noticed two of them out in the distance about 500-600 yards out over a swamp in a field. went back to the rabbit call to try and get them to come in closer, and all they did is stop look in our direction and took off slowly over a hill together. they did not come back around and were totally disinterested. we were both in white camo in the snow, and up against a couple of evergreens. our set up was half-way down a small hill overlooking the swamp/woods. what did i do wrong or need to do next time. going out again tomorrow if the wind isn't to bad. thanks for the help and keep knocking'em down.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

burly. I believe by this time of year, %90-%100 of the surviving coyotes have had a bad experience while comming to a rabbit distress. Try starting with some howls, or try a different sounding prey distress call. Late in the season like this you really gotta sell it in order to raise their interest. I bet it was cool to see them though. You were in a good spot, thats for sure.


----------



## weasle414

I think there might be a place west of Buffalo that buys hides. I'm not sure of the name of the place but my friend told me he sells all the coyotes he shoots out there. I can dig into it deaper for you if you want me to. That way you don't have to travel 2 hours to sell the coyotes for practically nothing.


----------



## Chaser10

8) Believe finished northwestern coyotes brought a $55 average at the NAFA auction last weekend.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

More pics. later. Had a fun time in ND this weekend.


----------



## Fallguy

Cool picture. Did you get that porcupine?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

This one I called in, but it sure as heck took it's time comming to the call. At 303 steps, I was done spectating and decided to kill it.


This was a spot and stock/called it in. I snuck to within 500yds and waited. It came to about 250yds on it's own then started to quarter away. I coaxed it in and killed it at 77yds.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fallguy said:


> Cool picture. Did you get that porcupine?


He died. The landowner was thrilled


----------



## Centerfire

Bloodyblind Doors - I was checking your website out for guided goose hunts in MN but didn't see anything on Coyotes - Do you Guide for Coyotes as well and do you guide in ND


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I dabbled in guiding coyote hunts this season for the first time, But only in MN. I enjoyed it. Two of the clients I took out have their pictures in this thread, and the third guy missed his. Give me a call if you're interested.

I see in your profile you like motorcycles. Check this out www.teami-94.com This is my summer job. We just picked up AMSOIL as a sponsor for 07. I'm excited for the 07 season.

Heres another little clip my girlfriend threw together of one of our practice sessions. My friend starts it out with a burn out.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Just a reminder. I want to see some more photos if ya got'em. The purpose of this thread was for -EVERYONE- to post predator hunting pics.

Thanks to everyone who posted pics in this thread, and thanks in advance to those who are gonna post pics on this thread. I dont care if they've already been posted in other threads. It's cool to click on one thread and see all the pics together. I must not be the only one who thinks so......2481 views. Not too shabby.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Bloody,

Thats why I had to get rid of my rocket and go to a Harley, I have no brain. lol That is a sweet video is that you and your GF?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

hunt4P&Y said:


> That is a sweet video is that you and your GF?


Thats us. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Finaly broke the dry spell. Called 3 spots tonight. On the 3rd spot called in 3 and killed this one. 168yds, young male.


----------



## Brad.T

Wow the fur is definetly shot in your area for the year that thing is rubbed!!!!!


----------



## kase

brad

forgive my ignorance...but what exactly does "rubbed" mean. i've heard that many times and i've never really understood completely what it means. does it mean that they're starting to shed their winter coat? i talked to a guy yesterday that shot one west of portland and that one was rubbed already too.


----------



## Brad.T

Look at the pic you can see that the guard hairs are all broken or pulled out and you can see the wooly under fur. "rubbed" is when they have done just that. When the guard hairs are damaged and the fur looses all of it's value due to the "pretty"fur being gone.


----------



## Fallguy

Brad

That is a good explanation. Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

A way I think of it is if it looks like a porcipine, where the quills are sticking out every so often, instead of all the hair's being the same length. If that helps any more.


----------



## kase

i see now. thanks for the explaination guys...but why or how does it happen? are they just shedding their winter coat?


----------



## Brad.T

From the day that their fur is at it's best the rubbing process starts. They rub from a number of things. Running through brush or sunflowers is really hard on the fur. In years with a lot of snow the fur generally stays better longer because they run over the top of a lot of the brush. Melting and freezing condtions are also bad on fur. When they sit for a long time or lay down on a snow bank they melt the snow and the guard hairs get stuck to the snow. when they get up to leave they pull out or break off those guard hairs. Coyotes in the woods usually have a smaller window of good fur vs the ones that live in CRP for instance


----------



## AutumnFalls

Great info guys.. Thanks for sharing!

Now that i've learned something today I can head back to bed.


----------



## rhdeerslayer

Bloody watched your Youtube clip, Bravo. Some cool tricks there!! Makes me get the itch to buy a rocket again, but deep down I know better...lol :eyeroll: But maybe since I'm older now I'd think twice before rapping one out......doubtful......but maybe...Ride Safely, watch out for the other guys!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Called in 3 more last night. Killed 2 of the 3. All in one set. Mine is the little twerp on the bottom. My partner got the one on top wich might very well be the biggest of the season. I'll know the weights by tonight. We hunted all night through and then just began to spot and stock when it got light out. Eli missed a fox 3 times. All standing shots :-?


----------



## R y a n

Nice pics BloodyBlind


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

R y a n said:


> Nice pics BloodyBlind


Thanks Ryan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

rhdeerslayer said:


> Bloody watched your Youtube clip, Bravo. Some cool tricks there!! Makes me get the itch to buy a rocket again, but deep down I know better...lol :eyeroll: But maybe since I'm older now I'd think twice before rapping one out......doubtful......but maybe...Ride Safely, watch out for the other guys!!


rhdeerslayer, I aim to entertain. Glad you enjoyed it. Want more? Here..
http://teami-94.com/media-videos.php


----------



## Brad.T

Those two coyotes were shot in Minnesotata last night?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Brad.T said:


> Those two coyotes were shot in Minnesotata last night?


I know....I dont get it either. But I'll take it. That is of course if you are refering to the fur quality. The pics were taken when we got back from spot and stock cause I forgot to bring my camera durring the hunt.


----------



## rhdeerslayer

Bloody I checked those out too. My g/f was like.....those guys are NUTS...lol Its cool to see someone making a living doing something they love! Hopefully you bring a show in our neck of the woods, would love to see it. I do know some people who are involved with a nereby racetrack.....I'm gonna put my two cents in for you. They usually bring in some cool stuff to go along with their weekend stock car racing. Nice job on the Yotes too!! No kills here yet, but I am finally starting to see a few. Just havent sealed the deal yet.

:beer:


----------



## Brad.T

I don't think the rental car company would like this picture


----------



## Danny B

Dang, you guys are all young, no wonder you can put up with that cold weather. :lol: 
I wish I would have taken lots of pictures from back in my Hey-days of predator hunting.


----------



## Fallguy

Brad

Are you still out there whacking them or is that picture from Nationals when you had to rent a different vehicle?


----------



## Brad.T

Those are a few more from Montana they guys that we had come with rented a vehichle to hunt with


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Thought I'd bring this one back to the top cause it has over 8,000 views. Also be a good place to view pics for those who just want to come to the coyote thread and....... well...View pics. Post your pics here guy's. Lets keep this one goin.

Fallguy. Maybe consider making this sticky.


----------



## Fallguy

Bloody

Good call. Done.


----------



## lotero

i guess ill bring it back to life with a couple i got the other day. more to come...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

NICE!! :beer:


----------



## hunter1

I always thought, a shotgun had to be used for night hunting in mn from jan - march 15, and a light can be used as well. You seem to have rifles in most of your pics...


----------



## hagfan72

I just found this thread, so i figured i'd post this ugly pooch again.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

hunter1 said:


> I always thought, a shotgun had to be used for night hunting in mn from jan - march 15, and a light can be used as well. You seem to have rifles in most of your pics...


If you're hunting with a light, then you are limited to using a shotgun. If you rely on your naked eye (under the moon in the snow) then rifles are where it's at. Center fire rifles are legal in MN at night as long as you dont have any sort of light in possesion.


----------



## Yote Buster

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> All animals were either called to the gun, or shot while walking out to the stand at night durring the January and February moon. Course the February moon hunt is not over so I may ad another picture or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the group photo's I took after I had already taken 4 yotes in to sell.


you get all those in MN


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yes all were taken in MN. All were called in. No hounds were used. None were killed in coyote drives which seem to be popular nowadays.


----------



## Yote Buster

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> what part of the state. i havent seen one yet this year here where im from. one fox. he was a volunteer we let him go. not enough around


----------



## coyote_buster

hey lotero, got anymore pics of the truck, looks sweet with the bevel cout stacks


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors




----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yotebuster:
Just keep chuggin away bro. There are coyotes accrossed the entire state. Just keep at it. I used to use the excuse that there were none around too. Get out there and make it happen.

I'm calling the west metro.


----------



## Yote Buster

im tryin bud. makin buncha stands. hopefully itll pic up soon i know feb. should be good. we need more snow though and a nicer weathered full moon. did u make it out for the moon this weekend?

we had pretty good luck in nd last weekend. got 3 it was fun.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Two nights ago I called in a Red and a coyote. My buddy killed the yote(see above picture). I missed the Red. A buddy went out last night and called 3 in and saw 4....Killed 1. I'm going out again tonight.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Snared this one. Its the only one i've gotten, big too.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Got these two last night on the same set.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Nice yotes. Went out with my bro yesterday and nothin came in. Ima try again today.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Snared this one too, someone shot it in the shoulder, but I did my best to sew it. Has nice fur.


----------



## coyote_buster

Why is the back leg such a dark color blitz.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

I think it is just the lighting, it doesn't look that dark up close. It is actually very light the belly is almost pure white.


----------



## Fallguy

Well Papapete and I finally got out for a full day of coyote hunting. (My first full day out since October :-? )

Conditions wise it was one of the best days I have ever been out - partly cloudy with minimal south winds. It was great!

We hunted some new land I got access to this year. It was only my second time hunting it so I am still getting used to the layout, etc.

1st stand: Spot a coyote 600-800 yards out on a rock pile. Distress, Ki-yis, etc. make the coyote stand up and look around and lay back down to sleep. We make a sneak on it in the fresh powdery snow and use a hill as a cover. The rock pile was the highest thing around so the coyote had the advantage. We get within 100 yards, call, same result. Nothing. We were wondering if he was still even there. Get within 50 yards of the rock pile and he stands up, looking right at Papapete. An off hand shot results in lead added to the soil.

We work the land with some more sets. On the 5th and final set I get a coyote to appear downhill from me at about 150 yards. I lipsqueak and the coyote presents a head on shot. I dial up to 14 power and he looks fine. Somehow I pull as I stroke the trigger. MISS! In looking through the scope the coyote gives me one of those "head to the side confused dog look". He doesn't run, so I must cycle my bolt to chamber another round. Then he runs. :eyeroll: Bye Bye coyote.

Next stand Papapete calls in a nice female. She comes, working her tail off in the deep snow. I get another chance at a head on shot about 150-200 yards. This time it works out and I drag a coyote back to the truck.










We drive around a little bit to scope out some other spots, finally deciding on a brushy area just off the road. A nice short walk felt GREAT after walking through calf deep snow from 8 AM until 1 PM hitting the hills! Never did this spot before, so we set up with our visibility NOT at the optimum. I end up calling 3 coyotes to the edges of the buckbrush. Papapete has to turn to get one prior to winding us, and a miss.

All in all we did 8 stands, we saw 8 dogs today, bagged 1, but should have had 3. 4 would have been nice too. Oh well...next time.


----------



## sigcopper

Hey Bloody- I live in SE Minnesota and have many different areas to hunt yotes. I've tried hunting them for the past several years and have yet been able to call one in. I saw my first one while hunting them just 2 days ago and this is after several years. I have a dozen or so mouth calls, 2 bought electronic callers and one that I even made up using my Ipod. Still no luck. Are you still interested in guiding a hunt? I sure would like to go and tag along with you. Let me know how to reach you.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Got these two last week. Just found my digital camera. I guess I left it in one of my blinds. :x Missed alot of hunts on camera because of that!

These two were working a CRP field one morning spotted them and we made the shots.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

If some of you guys were fur buyers what would you have given me for the two yotes I posted pics of? The first was skinned also. I think I got shafted.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

sigcopper said:


> Hey Bloody- I live in SE Minnesota and have many different areas to hunt yotes. I've tried hunting them for the past several years and have yet been able to call one in. I saw my first one while hunting them just 2 days ago and this is after several years. I have a dozen or so mouth calls, 2 bought electronic callers and one that I even made up using my Ipod. Still no luck. Are you still interested in guiding a hunt? I sure would like to go and tag along with you. Let me know how to reach you.


PM Sent..


----------



## Fallguy

Blitz

What did you get for them? Were they on the carcass, skinned, or skinned, stretched and fleshed?

P and Y - you pansy, just grab them with your bare hand! :wink:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fallguy said:


> just grab them with your bare hand! :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

They were just skinned. I got 6$ for the first pic and $12 for the second pic.


----------



## Fallguy

It's hard to know without seeing the pelts I suppose. Were they rubbed at all or any mange? I am sure Indiana coyotes vary from the ones we have here as far as condition of fur. I would have thought you would get more than you did.

I sold 6 two weeks ago and got 28/per coyote. These were put up fully. I got my latest issue of Predator Caller and Trapper and for my area the average was listed as 20/coyote for fully put up average furs. So I think I did pretty good with my buyer.


----------



## SilentKnight

After missing 3 coyotes this past weekend, I was finally able to hit something yesterday. :beer: I was thankful that this dropped in a very low cut stubble field so that I could just walk back to the pickup and drive out to get it. It was just too cold to try and carry that back to the truck with the rest of my stuff. Rest assured I was not wearing my blue Wildcats hat during the hunt. :lol:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Not rubbed no mange. I usually get good prices, I think he might have a bunch of yotes from last year.


----------



## Fallguy

SilentKnight

Was that a head shot? Too cold?! Don't you know you always warm up about 20 degrees after you shoot a coyote just from the excitement!


----------



## SilentKnight

It was a head shot. Just above the right ear. The top of his head has a hole through it thats about the size of a baby carrot. I'm not sure who was more lucky yesterday, me hitting this coyote in the head or my brother getting a hole in one while he was out golfing in Seattle. I am guessing my shot was luckier since it was so windy and I was shooting free hand! :wink:


----------



## Fallguy

Freehand in the wind? How many yards was he?


----------



## SilentKnight

It was just about 100 yards. Truth be told I wasnt consciously trying to shoot it in the head. I was just trying to get some kind of lead in it! My frustration from me not being able to hit anything was building and I kinda took it out on this one. I was at least down on one knee.

I had a standing broadside on Sunday morning that was at least 450 yards, and my bullet hit between his legs. I thought the shot was only about 200. Common sense should have told me that when I had to crank up the power on my scope that I should have had to adjust for elevation too. I guess I was too excited.


----------



## dfisher

Silent Knight, I wouldn't be too disappointed at missing one at 450 yards. That's over a quarter of a mile. That's a long way.

Congrats on the yote.
Dan


----------



## SilentKnight

Just in case you guys dont look in the general forum topics much I thought I would post these pics here too. I guess I should have been out Coyote hunting south east of Jamestown Sunday morning! I work with the brother of the guy who shot this. He told me the whole story and then showed me on google maps exactly where this was shot. 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 836#371836


----------



## LeviM

I heard about this cat shot on the news this morning!!


----------



## Fallguy

Was it called in?


----------



## lyonch

nice pics way to go! :beer: Maybe one of these times im out there i will be suprised with one approaching my calls


----------



## SilentKnight

Well as the story goes they parked their vehicle about a 1/2 mile away from a spot where they wanted to setup and call from. They walked down the road and then headed out across a field towards a bunch of trees that had been knocked down. On there way out to the trees there was a group of evergreen trees that was about 50 yards off the road. As they walked around the trees the mountain lion was sleeping on the opposite side sunning itself. Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Thats frickin sweet!!


----------



## Fallguy

Wow that's great! I am still waiting for someone to get a kill in ND from calling. If I recall I don't think any of the cats harvested the last few years have been from calling them in. Regardless, what a trophy and memory for those guys.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I wonder if that was the cat my buddy almost hit on the INterstate by Windsor? May have been! Sweet pics!

Fallguy, as you can see by all of the blood on my pheasant coat and my pants, I am scared to get blood on me! :lol:

They has to have been about the worst smelling dogs ever!!


----------



## owwwwww

Me and my buddy shot these two one day apart. Its both our first yote!! Got em on 1/2/08 and 1/3 Cant wait to hunt a full moon :beer:


----------



## Fallguy

owwwww

Nice name, and nice picture.

Welcome to the site and the sport. Are you going to skin those puppies?


----------



## owwwwww

Thanks, I actually gave em to a friend that wanted to skin them. They didnt seem to have the best fur on em yet. From now on though i will. Atleast if we get anymore.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I called these two in this weekend in ND. I missed a couple others I called in :-? so no pics of me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Weird looking dogs.

The top one looks like a wet rat, and the bottom one is large, but has a rather qeer looking tail.

Kinda looks like his mom was a coyote, and his daddy was a ****! :lol:

Bloody to you guide for coyotes also?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

hunt4P&Y said:


> Weird looking dogs.
> 
> The top one looks like a wet rat, and the bottom one is large, but has a rather qeer looking tail.
> 
> Kinda looks like his mom was a coyote, and his daddy was a ****! :lol:
> 
> Bloody to you guide for coyotes also?


They drug the top one out on both sides. It was wet from the warm temps and melting snow. Was a 21lb male. Smallest yote I've ever seen shot.
The second one was pretty big actually. 35lb male. I do a bit of coyote guiding in MN but not ND. This was a budy of mine and my step father.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

IC Well according to some guys on here, they have shot geese that could eat that 21 pound goose!! :lol:

If you make it to ND we might have to go out and chase some tails. I mean Coyotes!


----------



## Fallguy

Bloody Blinddoors

Nice coyotes and great photos. That second one with the sunset makes that picture just amazing!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Sing it with me... DU DU DUH DUH DUH...Another one bites the dust.

Called this one in tonight just before dark when I made a set with a budy. Beefcake 34lb male taken at 59 steps.


----------



## Fallguy

You don't want to hear me sing, so I won't.

But good job. Thats a plump looking dog.


----------



## 3200 ganger

My first coyote ever called in. Note the bounty money in the mouth.


----------



## Mike Benjamin

Awesome job Phil!! Looks lie you and Ben have been keeping busy!! Im waiting for a call you know!! The beretta is ready to throw some Ts!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Mike Benjamin said:


> The beretta is ready to throw some Ts!!


Sweet! Buy a rifle and I'll consider it :lol:


----------



## Mike Benjamin

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Mike Benjamin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The beretta is ready to throw some Ts!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Buy a rifle and I'll consider it :lol:
Click to expand...

Cmon yote master!!!I have a bow....and a slingshot!! Who needs a rifle when you have a sling shot?? It is accurate out to 30 or 40....feet! I have been lookin hard at the savage, but I cant afford it with snows in SD, and possible AR.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Bloody is that a treasure trail on your face??

:lol:

Nice dog looks nice and bulked up!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Mike Benjamin said:


> Cmon yote master!!!I have a bow....and a slingshot!! Who needs a rifle when you have a sling shot?? It is accurate out to 30 or 40....feet! I have been lookin hard at the savage, but I cant afford it with snows in SD, and possible AR.


I still have one of my ex's .17hmr you could borrow........Ummm..... Yeah, bring the sling shot :lol: .



hunt4P&Y said:


> Bloody is that a treasure trail on your face??:lol:


Whatever dude..... You're just jelouse. Took me five and a half years to grow that...

Called another one in tonight. Didn't come in on my side this time.


----------



## Mike Benjamin

I might take you up on the .17 offer! Good to see chris got into one!! keep it up!! I got the sling shot all loaded up with 00 Buck!!


----------



## 1 shot

Mike I believe he was saying the sling shot would be better to use then the 17.


----------



## Fallguy

owwwwww said:


> Thanks, I actually gave em to a friend that wanted to skin them. They didnt seem to have the best fur on em yet. From now on though i will. Atleast if we get anymore.


From now on the fur is going to be in decline. Prime fur has already come, and now the rubbing will start. Get them while you can.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Got this one tonight. Best night of calling this winter. 7 sets and called in 6 animals. This one came in on my side. I thought the black legs were cool.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

bloodyblinddoors what kind of gun do u use?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Savage model 12fv in .22-250. Leupold VRX-III 6.5-20x50.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

bloodyblinddoors i was also wondering what type of call u use and how well electronic calls work


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I have 3 Crit'R'Call Song dog Jr. Howlers. In case I lose 2 I'll still have one. Most important call in my whole line up.

Have a turkey diaphram I use as rabbit distress. I can also do house cat distress, fawn distress and ki-yi's with the diaphram.

My e-caller is a JS Prey Master. I have 5 sound cards and each card has 4 sounds. E-callers work well.

You're asking some realy broad questions wich is usually very typical of someone who is interested in learning how to call predators, So I'm assuming you're new to this.. Please forgive me if I'm wrong.

If you're *realy* seriouse about learning how to call coyotes then go buy some video's and study how they set up, How they call, how they stop the animal for the shot, how they decide when to shoot. There's no better way to learn to call predators then to watch experienced hunters do it front of your eye's.
8) Good luck 8)


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Ya i am new to it and i want to learn but just seeing which calls i want to get. I'm getting a new 223 in a couple days i think its a Remington 700 but im not forsure on that and im hoping to get a coyote call and some videos this week. I live out in the country right next to 2 coulees and my neighbor lives pretty much in it and they have a gut pile out on the hill and theres been coyotes out there everynite they said so im getting ready to go out one of these days i hope if my dad can get off work. Cause im only 13 a little bit tough to get around but i hope i can get out


----------



## skiles76




----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Great night of calling last night. Click link to read the story.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=48505


----------



## Paulk

hey bloodyblinddoors where in MN do you hunt?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

The central part of the state.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

The reds have been giving me a hard time this year. I missed two. Haven't been able to connect on one this winter till tonight. 213 steps. I'll take it...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Tonights hunt


----------



## TANATA

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Tonights hunt


Get a job!!!


----------



## barebackjack

Looks like he has one....lol

Looks about like $500 worth for the winter. I bet he eats lots of ramen noodles....lol.

Just kidding man. Are you only night hunting?


----------



## barebackjack

Fallguy said:


> From now on the fur is going to be in decline. Prime fur has already come, and now the rubbing will start. Get them while you can.


They were already rubbing around christmas time this year. Killed three on saturday that looked like craaaaaaaap.


----------



## 1lessdog

I've shot 16 Coyotes in the last week and all have looked real good.

I don't know where your hunting at in Dec but if they had Mange I can understand it. But they were not rubbing in Dec.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fox are great yet but the yote furs are starting to head down hill.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

TANATA said:


> Get a job!!!


 :lol: I already have two.
www.goosebustersgs.com
www.teami-94.com

Make sure you punch in on time in the morning... Sorry.  I'm a dik


----------



## barebackjack

1lessdog said:


> I've shot 16 Coyotes in the last week and all have looked real good.
> 
> I don't know where your hunting at in Dec but if they had Mange I can understand it. But they were not rubbing in Dec.


Havent seen but one mangy one all year, and he stayed where he lays. And I guarantee you, they were starting to rub at christmas time this year in parts of the state. Rubbing can be hard to see on the animal, but put em on the stretcher and it really stands out.
The three I killed this past weekend were SE ND, one was rubbed severely, the other two moderately. Its to bad, the badly rubbed one was the nicest looking fur of the bunch.


----------



## FoxPro223

Southern MN


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

This one had been cussing me out for several minutes. She made the mistake of steping out of the woods. I gave her a chill pill. 336steps. She stumbled into the woods b4 crashing and I thought it would be better to finish her w/ the goose slayer.


----------



## Fallguy

Bloody

Man it looks like you are really getting into the dogs. Have you sold any of those yet? Let us know what you get.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I sold 5 yotes about a month ago. Got $100 total. Each was on the carcass. The freezers gettn' full so I have to bring in more today or tomorrow and will let you know what I get. I heard prices went down already this season.


----------



## Fallguy

With the numbers you are getting and no freezer space you should start putting up that fur.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Last night was a great night to be out! I heard groups of coyotes howling all over the place. Saw a pair from the road too. Best of all they were comming to the call. Was also excited about the south wind and it opening doors to spots I havent called since last moon or at all this winter yet.

1st set. Had Greg next to me watching the field, tree line and swamp on the other side. I watched the edge of the woods and a brushy pasture below. Chris was about 150yds away watching the same brushy pasture and the fiend behind on my down wind. Started with catnip for 7mins. Then did coywolf barks/howls on the prey-master. Then did rabbit on the diaphram. Nothing after a good 20mins. Then decided to do Female invitation on the mouth piece. About a minute or more into that sound I hear Chris's gun go boom. I dont skip a beat and continue to call. Wrapp up the set and walk over to Chris and his Red Fox . He said it came out of the woods durring my female invitations at about 90mph. It was deffinitly making a b-line to the call. He got it to stop at 79 steps and leveled it.









2nd set was dry.... Kindof. we heard coyotes howl from 2 different dirrections. I knew were the west group was howling from and we'd be going there next. Finished it up and left.

Was driving to my next spot and saw the pair from the road. I was still about a mile from my spot and wondered if those were the ones I heard over here. We thought we call it any way. 3rd set. Got Chris into position and was on the other side of the fence line getting greg into postion when They let loose. They were not far away at all. While they howl and make a loud ruckus I crash throught fence line and get into postion. They're still yippin and howling when I sit down. I wait for them to shut up, give'em a minute and soflty start with catnip again. Yote #1 shows up in no time on the top of the hill maybe 100yds. I squeek ever so lightly and now it's comming on the run. Thankfully it stops at 85 steps. I see yote #2 circleing around and going into Chris's shooting lane. I wait a few seconds so Chris might have an opprtunity after I shoot mine. I whisper to Chris "Get on it". I settle the cross hairs and bark any way hoping to stop Chris's dog. Then I release BANG-SLAP! Chris's yote is gone. Mines down. I ki-yi for a few minutes, then switch to coyote pup distress on the prey master. A few mins of that and I hear Chris start lip squeeking. I turn my head to see the curious coyote standing in the field about 200yds away. I whisper "Is it comming or going?" "It's going" he says. "Better take it". BANG-nothing. Yote runs off. We go look for blood anyway but no glorry. I walk over to collect mine. Adult female at 85 steps.









4th set. I decide to sit in the field and watch the back door while Chris and Greg watch the good stuff. I start with catnip again. Not 5 mins. into it I have a yote doing the 60yd stare :duh: Thats why I hate sitting in fields cause I cant see the small rises and valleys at night. This thing steps into view and it's already on top of me . I'm in plain sight of the thing but it cant figure me out so he decides to figure it out once and for all and head down wind. I turn the gun to bark and kill it and it does not care about any of my movment and continues it's nose-to-the-ground walk. It's even on my shadaw side witch is very bad in a wide open field. I bark to stop it and it will not stop after a few attemps. It's about 10ft from catching my scent. I figure no big deal. I'll just shoot it (48 steps). BANG-nothing it runs. I take another running shot. Then it stops at about 350yds again BANG-miss. I go look for blood but only work up a big sweat in the process and compromised my ability to stay warm for the rest of the night. We hear coyotes howling in the distance when I arrive back at the truck. We all just go silent and take in mother natures sweetest song.

My night is over after 4 sets :duh: On the way home I drop Chris and Greg off to call one of the lakes. I sat in the truck. I got cold just sitting in the truck waiting for them. No luck. We call it a night. A good night.[/img]


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

This is one of two Reds I called in today. The first one got away.


----------



## owwwwww

Bloody, If you ever need an extra shooter, just let me know.


----------



## Fallguy

That's a pretty fox!


----------



## owwwwww

Whats the deal here?? Noone posting pics or noone shooting coyotes?? :rock:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I haven't hunted much lately. Made a set last night at last light with dad but no visitirs. I'm patiently waiting for the bright moon. I'll start hunting on Sat. night.


----------



## Fallguy

We hunted Sunday for half a day after the blizzard. Did some scouting in the morning to find some new spots and started calling after the wind went down around 10 AM. Called in two on the first two stands. One hung up the other we weren't able to recover. :******:

Saw 5 more off the road I got a shot at one of them and then found where he was bedded. I couldn't sneak any closer (terrain) and he wouldn't respond to any calling (guess I shouldn't have shot the first time) and I blew my chance on a bedded shot. :******: All in all a fun day, with some great new stands found but no fur.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Heres the two we got last night. The males are falling hopelessly in love with the seductive female sounds I make on the howler. 34lb and 35.5lb males.


----------



## USSapper

nice dogs there


----------



## yote223

Here is my second coyote she went 28 pounds. My first yote I took was a 36 pound male but the pictures were lost. This is my first year to hunt coyotes . what a rush!!!!!!







[/url]


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

yote223 said:


> what a rush!!!!!!


What a rush indeed! Congratulations.


----------



## yote223

thanks Bloodyblinddoors hope to have more pics soon.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Expected more action tonight with subzero temps and the peak of mating season. This was the only one I called in tonight in 7 sets. Heard only one group howl all night. Oh well, Theres always tomorrow.


----------



## yote223

nice yote  I should get time friday morning to go after work hope to have some luck. I also see we have the same tast in guns.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

yote223 said:


> I also see we have the same tast in guns.


  Thats not me or my gun. The coyotes dont -always- come in on my side. :lol:


----------



## owwwwww

Broke my dry spell finally thurs night! This is my 1st coyote at night. I went out at 4pm today to do a day set and used only howls.Nada. Went to the same spot at 11pm after hanging out at the Xcel for some hockey. Howled 2 lonesome howls on the hot dog.then aprox 3 yotes howled back from behind me across a road about 1/2mile away, then 1 howls in a swamp to the left of me 400 yards away. I howled back and tried to copy them a couple times then waited to shoot something. Nada. 10 minutes go by then i howled again quick and 1 started howling straight infront of me maybe 300 yds. I was sitting up againts some Thin grass about 70 yards into a big farm field, had a little hill 40 yards infront of me blocking that view though. So I just howled once more than took the saftey off my gun and waited for the yote to pop over the hill. 2 min later i see him off to my right. Looked far as heck. Gave some squeeks and it came closer then sat right on its butt and stared right at me! I cranked the zoom a bit and bang-flop-drop! It was sweet. I stepped it out to 214 steps! 26lb female. Hopefully i dont have to wait so long next time before getting another.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice shooting owwwwww. Thats gotta be sweet when there responding too you like that. Too bad the others wouldn't come to you.


----------



## owwwwww

Thanks, i was waiting to get surrounded by coyotes! Its always freaky hunting by myself at night but worth it. At least i still know there is some out there to get :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Nice shooting owwwww! Looks like good shot placement if the yote was facing you.

Went out last night again of course. Made 9 sets and called in two. My budy took a gorgeouse female with a thick black main accrossed it's back. The picture doesn't do it justice. The second yote didn't present a shot.


----------



## Mylabsdad

All coyote were taken using firearms, about 15 to 20 are missing from photo.


----------



## Jaybic

Man, I dont know about the rest of you but to me, that is IMPRESSIVE and I am jealous beyond words!

I thought I had a pretty good season but my hats off to ya. Great job!

Jaybic


----------



## varmit b gone

Dang! Good Huntin' :beer:


----------



## bandman

Way to help out the ducks and deer.  :beer:


----------



## Yote Buster

awsome pile of fur man!!! were they all called in or ran w/ dogs?
 :sniper: Good job lab


----------



## Horker23

Great work labs, that should bring a little money


----------



## Yote Buster

trip to North Dakota.. 1st pic my cousin derek with a yote we called in, shot at about 250 yds. 2nd pic my other cousin bj with a volunteer we caught in the middle of the field. we dropped him off on a fence line and went around the yote turned and ran right to him. third pic is me. derek and bj made a drive through a dried river bed after we made two stands and had responses on both but nothing would come in. it was an awsome trip. goin again this weekend.


----------



## youbechya

These pictures were taken from coyote hunts in Montana over the past few seasons. My hunting partner and I use hand calls exclusively. Most of our coyotes are taken from the calling stand, we have also taken a few that we spooked up while hiking to the stand. We have shot coyotes from 10 yards out to 412 yards, with most shots taken around 150 yards. We have found that a good laser range finder and cross sticks are necessary to consistently make clean one-shot kills. We carry two rifles to the stand; a 22/250 with 3-10X scope and a 7mm magnum with 8.5-25X scope. The 22/250 is used most often, the 7mm magnum is used for long shots and for all shots during windy conditions. Desolate pastures with little relief and sparse vegetation have been some of our most productive hunting locations. Youbechya, Helena Montana


----------



## Tyrant

Bloodyblinddoors, Keep being hard on em !!!

Good shooting boys !!
:beer:


----------



## R y a n

Sweet pics!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kino

I got caught up in a deployment this year so my coyote hunting was about nill. After all the years at it though, here is my trophy pic.......









[/img]


----------



## Kino




----------



## Kino

a few more....









[/img]









[/img]


----------



## Kino

[/img]


















[/img]


----------



## Kino

[/img]


















[/img]


















[/img]


----------



## johngfoster

Kino said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


What caliber were you using in the top and bottom pics? Looks like a huge hole in it's chest. Nice work, BTW, and get home safe.


----------



## sdrookie

Very nice!


----------



## Kino

johngfoster..... The first was a 22-250 shooting 50 gr hornady Vmax. The bottom double was a remington model 7 in 243 with 100 gr ballistic tips.


----------



## johngfoster

Thanks, Kino

That's a pretty big hole, but I guess looks can be deceiving, especially when there is a lot of blood. However, I've also had my 22-250 make a huge hole at times.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

Kino i would say you are quite the succesful coyote hunter. Great pics. Keep them comin.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

What kind of scope do u have on yer ar


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

That black yote is an eye opener!!! What a trophy!


----------



## Chaser21

Why cant i see your pictures


----------



## hunter121390

nice pictures kino.

chaser, your computer might be slow. you might just have to refresh the page.


----------



## Trapper99

hey kino, what is that box that is settin gbeside you on the second pic?


----------



## Trapper99

SilentKnight said:


> Just in case you guys dont look in the general forum topics much I thought I would post these pics here too. I guess I should have been out Coyote hunting south east of Jamestown Sunday morning! I work with the brother of the guy who shot this. He told me the whole story and then showed me on google maps exactly where this was shot.
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 836#371836


nice cats


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Third day of MN archery deer season. I got a double!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallguy

TheDogslayer1

That is a awesome picture! Looks like Christmas Card material!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

great job. nice buck and purdy yotie.


----------



## rookieshooter

This is one of two that came in while my daughter and I were calling turkeys. Shot it with a 3" 12ga #4. This is in the Eastern Panhandle of WV., only about an hours drive from Washington DC. We are starting to see them all the time around here. Used to see only Red foxes, but now it seems to be only these Eastern coyotes. This is all relativley new to us.


----------



## Fin_hunter

I live in Finland and we haven´t coyote so this is a finishfox...


... and we hunting with dog who called Rex.


----------



## nosib

any pics from this year?


----------



## Nebish




----------



## MN goose killa

this is my first coyote. it weighed in at 42 pounds. i was told its a big one. is that true?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

42lbs is huge.


----------



## MN goose killa

whats the avg?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

In MN-ND adult female avg. 28-30lbs Adult male about 32-34. Only difference I can see between the two states are the color. ND coyotes are typicaly lighter in color than MN yotes.


----------



## johngfoster

Finally got my 1st coyote this season last Thurs. Snuggled up in a sage brush with the sun over my right shoulder, called a few times, heard some howling from a coulee about 500-600yd in front of me, then about 10min later, here come two coyotes over a ridge about 300ish yd in front of me. They duck down into another small coulee in front of me and swing to the right. There is a small ridge to my right, so I re-positioned facing this ridge while they were out of sight. Sure enough here comes one about 100yd away just over the ridge. I didn't wait long to pull the trigger. Bang-Flop. DRT. The other one took off running. Tried a moving shot at it, but missed. Oh well, gotta save some breeding stock for next year. Here's some pics:


----------



## nosib

47 lbs is huge and it's nice seeing more pics put up.


----------



## barebackjack

Dug this one up. From 2 or 3 winters ago. Left one is your average male, 30 pounds or so, right one, well, methinks grandpa may have been a husky.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Doesn't realy even look like a coyote.


----------



## barebackjack

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Doesn't realy even look like a coyote.


When I first saw him coming in (over half a mile with the sun at his back) I thought we had a stray dog coming. Lots of strays get to run amuck in this paticular area. But, the more I watched him the more I knew he was mostly coyote.

Big though, 40-45 pounds. Wish I had kept the pelt, it wasnt worth jack, $17 put up I think.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

My first triple! All male's. 30lbs, 33lbs and 36lbs. Gonna start a thread of my own to explain everything in more detail. What a frickin hunt!


----------



## nosib

we need more pics like this one


----------



## Yote Buster

whats up bloody. you get them by brainerd to?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Killed this one last night. 110 steps.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yote Buster said:


> you get them by brainerd to?


?Huh? Are my pics still on the braggin board at the Gander MNT up there or somthing? I dated A girl who goes to school up there and she worked at Gander for a while. She put the pics up.

Just wondering why you ask if I got them in Brainerd cause I live two hours from there.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Bloody, was there enough moon already last night or did you get it right at dark (4:45-5:00pm)?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

This was actually a nuisance case. One of my landowners called and said he heard them howling by the cow carcass. Wasn't sure I'd be able to see it when I got there but luckily he lives close enough to town and it was cloudy enough to reflect some light back onto the snow. I could see much better through the scope than I could with my naked eye. Not much of a story thats why I didn't tell one. I almost didn't even post the picture. I'm a hunter and it wasn't a hunt.

Not what I would call a smart yote either. The landowner said he heard more than one but thats all I saw. I'm sure the rest ran when they heard me comming. I snuck around the barn and there he was. Natural selection at it's finest.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Bloody, you have to keep the land owners happy and if that means shooting a yote when they call and tell you about it, thats cool. I agree it's more fun to call them in but anytime you hear the bullet make a whoop on a yotes, it's fun.


----------



## varmit b gone

I'd post a pic of the one I got today, but a 44mag to the head didn't make him too photogenic.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

varmit b gone said:


> I'd post a pic of the one I got today, but a 44mag to the head didn't make him too photogenic.


I'll step forward and say thanks for not posting a pic of that  I'd never post a pic of severe mange either. Pretty gross.

Wait a sec.... Did you call one in close enough for the 44mag?? Do tell.


----------



## varmit b gone

Nope not that lucky this weekend. We were pulling into the ranchhouse and I look over and see this coyote running across the pasture away from us. I had my 6PPC in the front seat with me, by the time I was out and had my gun up he was a good 250 out. I held at the top of his back and a little in front and touched it off. I hear a pow-op and watch him hit the dirt. I did a little celabratory air punch and got into the truck to go get him when he gets back up and starts hobbling off and over the hill before I could get another shot off. We drive like hell down an oil field road, to get within run ning distance, so I grabbed my 44mag lever gun out of the backseat since my 6PPC is a single shot. I found him in the draw right over the hill and finished him. I use that little 44 like alot of people use a shotgun. Its got like a 16in. barrel and holds nine shots, so if I get some in close and there are numerous ones I can shoot it fast enough to get em all, unless 10 come in


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Called in a 3 pack for my budy. One got away. 1st one lay dead 45 steps from him and he stopped the 2nd and killed it at 75. The 3rd hung up on the approach and never came closer than 175.


----------



## nosib

lol nice shootin too bad he didnt get a triple


----------



## jonesy12

Thats cool to see him get 2 though! Nicely done


----------



## varmit b gone

Got this female this morning, set up fairly close to the road called, had an eagle come in (my good luck charm, never has failed) called some more with a rabbit destress, look to my hard right a see this coyote trotting along a little rise about 200 out. I squeak some and she trots in a straight line parrelel with me, so I turn real slow like and got a sagebrush that I thought was her back in my scope. I can't find her again so I call some more and look about 200 yards in front of me and she's stopped broadside. I turn my gun, find her in the crosshairs, put it on her chest and touched my 6 off. She flipped, spun twice, ran 50 yards and fell dead as a doornail.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yeah what the hell guy's. How do you all sleep at night!? We got these two the other night but it was a total accident. One showed up in front of me and my trigger and saftey got bumped at the same time and the gun went off. Unfortunately a coyote died because of my screw up. Same thing happend to my budy on THE SAME NIGHT! We both felt horrible  

















:lol: HAHAHA


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur

A few more pictures from Friday's full moon snow storm.....

Our weapons of choice Benelli 12 gauge & Savage .204









And sweet lips has another successful call...








One more with the snow fall...


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Good job and sweet pics!


----------



## benji1744

Another good day. I couldnt miss that one a 25 yards with the .243


----------



## ND FiveO

This girl looks a little angry to be deceased. Stuck her with .22-250 at about 30 yards, right in the brisket.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice! That's a close shot!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Spent the last 3 and a half days hunting ND. Two trucks. Myself and a friend in one. My Father and his budy in another. We split off each morning and went our own dirrection and traded notes and stories at the restaurant each night after the hunt.

My budy and I zero'ed the first day but "Special K" (This is what I named my father and his budy cause both their names are Ken) Killed two on the very first set. 2 animals killed on day one.

On the second day Special K killed one and missed one. Chris missed one, I killed one of two that comitted, And I got a true double. 4 animals killed on day two. 

















On day three Special K zero'ed, I executed about an hour and a half successful spot and stock on a Red fox and Chris rolled a coyote that had been chased to him by a snomobiler who had no idea he was there. Long story short, The snomobiler had givin up the chase about 600yds away due to not finding a way to cross a fence. The yote ended up within 150yds of Chris but was still trotting. Chris barked to stop the yote but it only picked up speed. He shot and missed Then the yote kicked the afterburners on and Chris rolled it with shot #2. It was sweet to watch.
2 animals killed on day three and none killed on our last half day of hunting









It was a fun trip. Rediculously cold. Saw lots of predators and everyone got to shoot at least one critter. Alltogether we brought home 7 yotes and a red. I'm hoping to find time to put together a more detailed story of the hunt with stats, # of animals spotted and such. Maybe ad a few more pics.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks for calling!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yeah I honestly feel bad for that. On the way in through Fargo none of us needed to stop for any reason and I figured I'd stop on the way back. Then on the way back neither of us were hungry and I had other stuff on the brain. I might be going back though. Depends on finances and ambition.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1

Nice job Bloody!!! It's been pretty slow around here since I killed that last yote and red. Was the snow noisey out there in ND? It's a little crunchy around here right now, could use a little fresh snow.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice! That looks like a good couple days of calling!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

TheDogSlayer1 said:


> Was the snow noisey out there in ND?


It wasn't quiet but I've hunted much louder snow. The sound of our foot steps was easliy carried away by the strong winds.


----------



## jgat

Bloody, do you ever take girls coyote hunting? Pics?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yes. Here's a pic of a previouse GF. On this night she watched me miss a fox that came in on her side but was out of shotgun range for her. On the next set she watched this coyote come a few hundred yards accrossed the field to the call, And got to watch my budy smash it. I took her a few times and took my current GF a few times too. This is the only pic I have with a female in it though. Workin on getting more of course.









Coyote hunting the way I do it at night under the moon isn't realy for the novice hunter to be honest. I have a ton of Waterfowl hunting photo's with girls in them though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Yeah I honestly feel bad for that. On the way in through Fargo none of us needed to stop for any reason and I figured I'd stop on the way back. Then on the way back neither of us were hungry and I had other stuff on the brain. I might be going back though. Depends on finances and ambition.


You don't have to be hungry to got to Hooters. :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

hunt4P&Y said:


> You don't have to be hungry to got to Hooters. :lol:


Word. :wink:


----------



## hunter1

You must have been hunting western ND i take it, seems to be more dogs out there...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Got this tiny female tonight. 1st one I've ever been able to call in while it was barking at me. By call in I mean started barking at 400yds and killed her at less than 100.


----------



## skiles76

I got almost the same story as bloody with the snowmobiler I was sitting calling when this guy comes flying down the ditch and about 400 yards out this red come out of the thick stuff in the fence line. I don't think the guy on the snowmobiler ever even saw it but it ran right to me and I killed it at about 50 yards.


----------



## Fallguy

skiles

Is the fur on that fox pretty rough looking or is it just the picture?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Ya it does look pretty rough.


----------



## skiles76

it's full of burrs but fur isn't really missing I didn't skin it though because between a big hole and all the burrs it didn't seem worth it


----------



## trikortreat

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Got this tiny female tonight. 1st one I've ever been able to call in while it was barking at me. By call in I mean started barking at 400yds and killed her at less than 100.


 what caliber are u using? i just got a new model 700 - 22-250. Its great....nice pics by the way.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I'm shooting .22-250. Could not find even an entry hole in her. This is not normal though. She was facing straight on when I shot her.


----------



## trikortreat

do u use balistic tips or do u load your own. i have been using 55grn silver balistics and they are workin great i went out 3 nights ago wich was friday and got 2 we had a full moon.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I load my own ballistic tips  Actually my father loads my ammo. I use 55gr Hornady V-max.


----------



## trikortreat

nice nice, i have always wanted to but never got around to it.....has yer barrel started to lose it yet cuz alot of 22-250 lose their rifling alot faster then other callibers....i got my rifle last yer and put prolly 200 rounds through it...i was just wonderin when u have to start worryin, i know 200 rounds hasnt done much to the barrel at all though.

- Today is the tommorrow u worried about yesterday.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yeah. Dads had to seat the bullet out quite a bit further in past years. I've had the gun for @ 9 years though. Never took it prairie doggin. It's strictly a calling rifle.


----------



## trikortreat

i see, is it all that expensive to reload? i herd it is in the begining cuz you have to buy all the machanics...but i herd it gets cheaper down the road....im hopeing to go out to nevada some time this year n go prarie doggin, my old man and I

Today is the Tomorrow You worried about Yesterday.


----------



## coyoteodie

I notice most of these dogs are from back east so Ill throw in a few western yotes. I use handcalls in conjunction with a PowerDogg e-caller.My weapons of choice are Savage .223,Ithaca 12ga,AR15.
Doesnt look like Ive had the success some of you do but is definitly my
favorite huntin. Well, elk might be tied with that.








http://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o348/coyoteodie/cabin%20chat/Als*****.jpg


----------



## coyoteodie

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> "The males are falling hopelessly in love with the seductive female sounds I make on the howler. "
> 
> Would you tell me what howler your using? I have the HotDog and LilDog set and also a basic bell style howler. Ive used them all succesfully but not as female invitation. Is there a place i could listen to a female invitation that sounds close to yours? Im really workin on this call,but no luck yet. thanx for any help you could give me.
> 
> How do you guys highlight your quotes in white?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Coyoteodie..

I learned how to make the sound on One of Randy Anderson's video's. He filmed a female coyote actualy making the sound while a male tried to mount her. I think the name of the film was "Verminators predator or prey". Easy sound to make. A sound that could be made on any howler with little practice. I use the Crit'r'Call song dog Jr.


----------



## goose killer

Shot this one at on a dead run at bout 600 yards. seen it sitting in a middle of a field at bout 2 clock. my bro thought they were a couple of rocks till they started to move.


----------



## varmit b gone

Did you put a caddy grill on your sled? And I thought my sled was old :wink:


----------



## trikortreat

goose killer said:


> Shot this one at on a dead run at bout 600 yards. seen it sitting in a middle of a field at bout 2 clock. my bro thought they were a couple of rocks till they started to move.


What caliber did ya use? thats a really good shot.


----------



## goose killer

i was using a .243 with 58 grain vmax going bout 4000 fps.


----------



## coyoteodie

Chalk up three more to the PowerDogg combined with the LilDog and finished with the .223 Savage.

First one of the day.









4 sets later.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Looks like an awesome day!!


----------



## nosib

That's all in one day? Looks like a great day for calling for you. Grats.


----------



## coyoteodie

nosib said:


> That's all in one day? Looks like a great day for calling for you. Grats.


Thanx!
Yep, started mid morning,and in 4 sets seen 7 and killed three and then the action just died :-? . But definitly a fun time!
Makes me wonder how bloodyblinddoors gets so many?! Id like to go with
someone who truly knows what theyre doin.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

coyoteodie said:


> Id like to go with
> someone who truly knows what theyre doin.


I'd say you know what you're doin. Ask any of the members on here who have yet to kill a called coyote. The trick to calling and killing lot's of animals is making lots of sets. The more you call in and the more experience you have, the better you'll become. Coyotes will dupe callers more than we will dupe them. If you can live with that fact then you'll continue doing well.


----------



## coyoteodie

Thanx very much for the vote of confidence BBD!


----------



## rs94

wow id be happy with one!!


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

here was my parties latest







and my pup josie


----------



## RaBiD

Practicing up for when the fur season comes around. Female shot at 89 yards with my tikka t3 22-250.


----------



## coyoteodie

I've called in multiple dogs before but failed to connect with more than one until now.
The male on the right came in first to rabbit distress and then a couple short howls played on the Primo's LiL Dog set. After he went down I immediatley switched to pup in distress followed by a challenge bark.
In less than a minute the female on left came barreling straight to me. I shot her at less than 25 yards.


----------



## coyoteodie

Took my daughter with me today to see if she could bag one with the shotgun. We set up and I start howlin,gettin a response almost immediatly. He howls back a couple times then goes quiet and I whisper for her to get ready he's on his way. I switch to a soft rabbit sound and in less than 2 minutes he literally bursts through the sagebrush at about 10 yards.I dont know who was more shocked, her or the dog! They both freeze up and I'm whispering Shoot! Shoot! She fumbles with the safety, the dog starts backpeddling. When she fires the gun its part way up so I'm certain she caught alot of brush and no dog, as he's vacatin the premises right now! She drops the gun,not far as she was sittin down,and starts cryin. I'm thinkin its hurt her shoulder or somethin. she says'No,But I missed!' So then I start telling her how it looked from my point of view and get her to laughin about it and i put my rifle and calls down so we can take a picture to send mom of the one that got away. When I lower my phone from takin the pic its my turn to cry. See if you can spot the reason why.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Wow that sucks but is crazy timing for it to be in the picture!


----------



## coyoteodie

Woke up this mornin to couple inches of new snow. Couldnt get out of the house fast enough! Called this one in first 5 min of the first set so i had high hopes for the day. Alas he was the only one I seen. A mighty fine day anyway!


----------



## barebackjack

Coyoteodie,

You must be pretty high up? Snow already? Lucky bastard.


----------



## coyoteodie

barebackjack said:


> Coyoteodie,
> 
> You must be pretty high up? Snow already? Lucky bastard.


Actualy not that high. 3700 feet I think. Higher elevations didnt get this snow. Just one of those things a lucky bastard experiences some days! :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Sweet! I can't wait till we get some snow here!


----------



## Fallguy

coyoteodie

I'm having a hard time visualizing that picture. Why is he buried?


----------



## coyoteodie

Fallguy said:


> coyoteodie
> 
> I'm having a hard time visualizing that picture. Why is he buried?


I guess that hadnt occured to me...but then I was there.
That red spot in his chest above the scope was where the 45 gr HP hit him as he was facing me square on,givin me the evil eye! I was a little above him,on that far rim below the corner post on the horizon, so it angled down and took his insides outside right between his front legs. uke: (I've always wanted to use that lil guy!)
I had to move him a couple yards so he was out of all the blood on the snow so I rested his head on that snow covered rock and hid his suckin chest wound behind it. That way I could post the pic without gettin in trouble with the moderaters.


----------



## Fallguy

Gotcha! That is cool that you got the post you were sitting by in the photo with the dead coyote. Very creative!


----------



## coyoteodie

Fallguy said:


> Gotcha! That is cool that you got the post you were sitting by in the photo with the dead coyote. Very creative!


Actually,an accident,  I aint that much of a photographer!
I took that with my phone and it was only about a 75 yd shot.
Thankyou for thinkin i was that good tho!


----------



## coyoteodie

Got this one while workin today. Just finished loadin hay when I noticed him out mousin in the field so I grabbed the rifle and calls and talked him in a little closer.


----------



## coyoteodie

Somebody else please put up some pics,Im feelin like a post hog!


----------



## blhunter3

coyoteodie said:


> Took my daughter with me today to see if she could bag one with the shotgun. We set up and I start howlin,gettin a response almost immediatly. He howls back a couple times then goes quiet and I whisper for her to get ready he's on his way. I switch to a soft rabbit sound and in less than 2 minutes he literally bursts through the sagebrush at about 10 yards.I dont know who was more shocked, her or the dog! They both freeze up and I'm whispering Shoot! Shoot! She fumbles with the safety, the dog starts backpeddling. When she fires the gun its part way up so I'm certain she caught alot of brush and no dog, as he's vacatin the premises right now! She drops the gun,not far as she was sittin down,and starts cryin. I'm thinkin its hurt her shoulder or somethin. she says'No,But I missed!' So then I start telling her how it looked from my point of view and get her to laughin about it and i put my rifle and calls down so we can take a picture to send mom of the one that got away. When I lower my phone from takin the pic its my turn to cry. See if you can spot the reason why.


Great story and even great picture. Everyone misses an easy shot once in awhile.


----------



## SilentKnight

Its always nice having the opportunity to make sure your deer rifle is properly sighted in for opening day of deer season. I found this big male and was able to hit him at about 100 yards running hard. I tried to keep the pic tasteful as my 30-06 left a pretty good sized whole on the other side, almost completely removing the front shoulder.







.


----------



## johngfoster

Been a good month so far. 2 Sundays ago, went out for my 1st real hunt of the season. Made 3 stands. On my 2nd stand I could hear a pack of coyotes howling, so tried to sneak in closer and made my 3rd stand. It was just after sundown, and still light out, but fading quickly. I'm just surveying the landscape through my scope before I get up to leave and here comes Mr. Wiley trotting towards me. Spotted him about 300+ yds out. Dialed up the power on my scope and watched until he stopped. I could see him look back, telling me that there may be another one coming in too, but I couldn't see it. I didn't want to loose this one as the light was fading fast. It was about 250yds now. Held on his upper chest and squeezed one off. Big orange fireball, and then a collapsing coyote. Didn't wait for the other one, but took off to retrieve my kill. Turns out he bled all over my rifle and clothes on the way back, causing a huge mess to clean up. Here's a pic:










Took me 2 days to clean up my rifle. For more details, see http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=77245

Anyway, got my rifle sighted in again, and went out yest. 1st stand I'm laying on my belly prone, overlooking a large prairie dog town. After I'm about done calling, I see the large prairie dog, only it turns out there was no "prairie" in it. It turns sideways, giving me a profile look and yes, it is a coyote. It continues to trot casually towards me. It stops at about 250yd sideways and again I dial up the scope and let her fly. Dog down! Through the scope I see the bladder empty in a stream of urine. And then, after about 10 sec or so, up she gets again and staggers/trots towards me a bit, stops again for a second. I shoot again and see a puff of fur, and down she goes for the final time. Small female. But the second shot put quite a hole over the shoulderblades.










When I skinned her out, I found some bullet fragments up against her hide on the opposite side. These were from the 1st shot. It hit towards the rear of the rib cage and angled through the abdomen. I needed to account for more windage for the shot. Them's tough critters!










Their fur here is looking really nice now. A good start to this season for me.


----------



## FullClip

What brand and weight of bullet is that?


----------



## johngfoster

FullClip said:


> What brand and weight of bullet is that?


55gr Hornady V-Max


----------



## Tomkat

Pics of the double from Sunday night.


----------



## coyoteodie

Got a call from a friend that a pair of coyotes had been comin close to his and his neighbors houses to try and lure the pet dogs out into the hayfields. Called the pair in but one escaped.
Excuse the pic by phone please.


----------



## Yote Buster

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Coyoteodie..
> 
> I learned how to make the sound on One of Randy Anderson's video's. He filmed a female coyote actualy making the sound while a male tried to mount her. I think the name of the film was "Verminators predator or prey". Easy sound to make. A sound that could be made on any howler with little practice. I use the Crit'r'Call song dog Jr.


is that the "estrus chirp". pretty much a new call they found out about isnt it


----------



## Yote Buster

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Yote Buster said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get them by brainerd to?
> 
> 
> 
> ?Huh? Are my pics still on the braggin board at the Gander MNT up there or somthing? I dated A girl who goes to school up there and she worked at Gander for a while. She put the pics up.
> 
> Just wondering why you ask if I got them in Brainerd cause I live two hours from there.
Click to expand...

they were stilll at the time. but now there down. what direction from there u from then?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Tryin to keep this thread alive  Made 4 sets under the moon tonight and killed these three. All females. One adult. Josh and I each killed one of 3 that came in on the 4th set. A team effort double!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

And another. 2 sets tonight. One called and killed.


----------



## owwwwww

What a nice night it was out tonight! Lil breezy but the sky was clear as can be and the moon shined of the hard white snow bright as can be.

I sat out for a total of 2 hours tonight and shot 2 nice yotes. 1 i will have to go look for in the morning. I Tracked it for about a 1/4 mile over a field and then it trecked into a cat lilly swamp. No flashlight so screw that. Im confident i will find it tomorrow. It was the biggest one ive shot. Got out at 10pm and did some howls and then some distress for awhile on and off. At around 11 i spot the first yote 200 yards out on a hill side. Started some distress on the ol foxpro sitting 25 yards out infront of me. Yote came running over and crossed a ditch infront of me. He or she was making it down wind a bit of the call. I had a good shot probably 70 yards as he was walking in but didnt take it. He disapeard in a little hill until he was 15 yards from the call and i went to find him in the scope and i had fogged it up! Yote sees the call and bolts! Got him to stop with a good mouth howwwwwwwl at 180 steps and sqeezed one off. He stayed bitin so i shot again and he bolted. Good sign at the spot.

Same spot at 11:40 i do a greeting howl followed by a challenge howl. A yote howls up wind of me 200 yards in a swamp. I challenge back. Put the same distress sound on that brought in the first yote and at 11:52 it came walking with the wind right to the call 25 yards infront of me. I didnt have a good shot until it was around the call and then this one bolted in the same direction as the first. Did a mouth howl and it slowed to a walk so i shot it at 150 steps and it went down. Both were shot 20 yards apart though they came from areas. Fun night. Some people think night calling is overrated. Not me. Not alot of howling going on tonight. They were quiet tonight. 
Ill post a pic when i find that one tomoroww. It sure looked big.


----------



## owwwwww

Holy crap did that ever take longer than i thought. Got out at 11:00am to look for the coyote from last night. Got to the spot where i left off last night and was hoping he wasnt too far but ha. Thru the cat tails and across a pond, thru some more cattails then across a little field then back into the cattails. Got to a spot where it got thick as heck and there was just a little trail that he was following. Probably about a mile into it the trail stopped in a THICK patch of tails. Didnt see any tracks out so knew he was in there since last night. Poking around by hand with 9mm in hand didnt see anything. Took a step back and said wish i had a poking stick when he he came tearing out of the other side. He was about 3feet infront of me and i coulnt see squat. He hit a trail we came in on and was off. I think 1 of my 7 shots connected.
Followed his trail out the same way we came in all the way back to where he went in. Crossed a road, then field, then crossed a 1/2mile open field. Went back to the truck and drove to where we could come from the other side of field. Took a shotgun with this time. Walked the edge looking for tracks but tracks were everywhere. Spotted a spot where he stopped on the other side of field and rested. Got back on the trail, lost the trail, found the trail, got luckey and found some more rest spots, then it looked like he hid in a culvert out in a swamp road. Threw a big stick thru and sure enough he came running out the other end. End of story at 3pm. Wow. All in all we had to of tracked him 3 1/2 miles. Would of been easier with some fresh snow, at least it was hard enough to walk on most places. He wasnt as big as i thought but a well earned yote. Farmer sure was happy. Im thankfull he didnt attack in the thick stuff! I need a nap and a massage. This guy holding it had the time of his life tracking this coyote. Hes never even seen a coyote before. Notice the yotes left front wrist is froze at an angle.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

AND THE HUNTER OF THE YEAR AWARD GOES TO.........DRUM ROLL PLEASE.......

OWWWWWWWWW!

Great story. Great Great story man. Way to stick with it bro! What a frickin success! So you got your 1st double then right? Two on one set? Unless you've killed a double before I guess.

Now I'll go 

Accepted an invitation to do some spot/stalk with Terri today. Terri has alot of experience with the spot and stalk thing and he usually does real well. I have little experince with it so I always jump at the chance to gain a free education from a seasoned and very knowledgable indevidual.

I had a great time and learned alot about the craft today. I was very satisfied with todays results. But to Terri, And I quote, "There are deffinatly better days to come, Thats for sure".



He's had two, 3 dog days so far this winter and adimts his best day of spot and stalk yielded 7 Reds. Sometime between 2002 and 2005. Not that long ago.

We got a later start. Bout 9:30am. Did'nt take long to spot critter #1. Fox sleeping against a drift in the sun and out of the wind.... Imagine that.

Talked to who we needed to and the hunt was on. Terri suggested I work alone on this one. The perfect sneak was planned and executed. I ended up prone, 250 yards from the critter.
Figured my hold with distance and cross wind. Tried a couple different sounds to coax it in closer. Only gaining acknowledgment of the sound but not enough interest to come investigate.
It was time to shoot.

Steeeeeaaaaady. BANG! 
Not steady enough :shake:

Bullet struck an inch at most over his head. He takes off but does'nt go far before stopping to scan around for trouble. He decides to come to the ditch I'm hiding in to escape danger. I have to admit I did'nt feel the slightest bit guilty as I knew I was about to get an easy chip shot. I let him close a few hundred yards on the trot, Enjoying every second of it through the scope. It's a rare deal for a night caller like me to get to watch a red in all it's glory in full daylight approach my gun barrel.

Did'nt last nearly long enough. Before meeting my scent cone I decided to release the pill at 86 steps.


There was a few hour stretch before we saw another sleeper. This one in the middle of the field. Again. Talked to who we needed to and this time it was Terri's turn. I got to watch the whole thing go down through the bino's. Terri managed to use a hill to his advantage to get within 240 steps. He executed a perfect sneak followed by a perfectly placed shot.

The reward.


Thanks again Terri.


----------



## owwwwww

Thanks Bloody! I had to find this one, was close to giving up a couple of times and then got lucky. Not sure if i can count that as a double or not?! But ya it was a first to shoot 2 at one stand! 
Woulda been a great day to stalk some sleepers. I cant ever seem to see them sleeping anywhere though. Keep em comin!


----------



## keenansnyder

This was month two of our winter a couple of years ago. I alone ended up having 48 skinned yotes. My hunting partner had 45 yotes that year..










Our best day. Got tired of skinning that day...made some $$


----------



## bearhunter

Great story guys :beer: them sleeping reds are my favorite. :thumb:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

One of two yotes I killed last night. I missed the fox that came to the call less than 2 mins after killing this yote but I frickin missed   :-? :x :evil: :evil: :evil: This miss hurts so bad cause it would have been one sweet picture. Called in a fox and coyote before on the same set but never end up getting them both :shake:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice work BBD! Too bad you couldn't of got the fox also. They must be starting to respond a lot better for you?!


----------



## Fallguy

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> One of two yotes I killed last night. I missed the fox that came to the call less than 2 mins after killing this yote but I frickin missed   :-? :x :evil: :evil: :evil: This miss hurts so bad cause it would have been one sweet picture. Called in a fox and coyote before on the same set but never end up getting them both :shake:


Bloodyblinddoors, there were so many similarities in my night calling the other night with yours that I just decided to change the wording to go with my story! :wink:

One of two yotes I killed last night. I killed the fox that came to the call 3 minutes before killing this yote and I didn't miss.   8) :beer: :beer: :beer: This stand rocks so much because it made one sweet picture. I never called in a fox and coyote before on the same set but this time ended up getting them both. :rock:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

You suck.

:thumb:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Haha! What sucks is we went out calling and saw 2 coyotes or fox (Jaeden wasn't sure) while parking for the spot and as we are walking out there we see a fox running about one hundred yards away. Grant was just going to drive around while we made this stand because there was no where to park for them. So we thought the fox just was scared from the vehicle and kept going. We get to a high spot and start calling. After 5 minutes Jaeden goes theres a fox coming at 100 yards. So I lip squeak and I see it at 75 yards coming straight at us. A beautiful Red Fox. (Note that right before when we were getting our guns out of the vehicle I told Jaeden to grab the shotgun but he didn't think we would need it.) It comes and stops at about 50 yards where Jaeden shoots and it takes off running. We see another fox about 500 yards away go out of the draw on the other side heading out and then the one he shot at go out too. We go look for blood and there was 1 spec of blood and a ton of hair!  So we get back to the vehicle and drive around to where they were going and spot a fox out in the field and a coyote! So we know there was at least 2 fox and a coyote! Unfortunately we got none of them..


----------



## yumacoyotesniper

These are awesome pictures. Great hunting and in the snow, hard core. I hunt in Yuma, AZ and the whole state but I do not hunt in the snow. Way to get them yotes!


----------



## yumacoyotesniper

How did you upload these pictures? Could you give me a step by step instruction?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Got this one last night. 336yds lazered.


Yuma.
If I remember later I'll try to explain it. Just got in from hunting and am pretty tired.


----------



## Snowgooser

Killed the 5 in 3 sets to day. A double on the first set, then a single, then a dry set (actually called in a pair that cut my trail in and busted me). Made a quick set before dark and called in another double. I weighed the carcass of the big one on the stretcher and it was 44lbs. Not sure what he weighed alive, but he was a hog. Had to weight the carcass because I had already peeled him out when I thought about it.


----------



## Snowgooser

Rugged out another one last night on an impromptu set just before dark.


----------



## Snowgooser

13 in 5 days, 15 sets. Now 6 days of deer guiding, so they are safe.


----------



## Snowgooser

Finally done guiding deer hunters, and back squalling. Killed these three, should have had 6 but had some accuracy issues today.


----------



## Snowgooser

Popped a few more, makes 25 so far. Be happy when deer season ends and the road hunters are done. Had one group drive right by me on posted land that only I have permission to be on. They hauled outs there when they saw me stand up.


----------



## saskcoyote

Hey, Snowgooser, good to see you back in the mix now that you've finished guiding fordeer season. I've laid low since deer season started but it wraps up Tuesday so I'll give our furry friends a few days to settle down and then start talkin' to them on the weekend. Where do you guide? From what I understand, out-of-country deer hunters can't hunt in the southern part of the province so I'm assuming you head up north to do your guiding.

Unless, of course, there is First Nations land around the Lucky Lake area. Where I live, a band across the Qu'Appelle Valley has been offering guided hunts for quite a few years and they attract Americans who pay big bucks for small bucks (at least in my estimation). Because the band has picked up quite a bit of land under TLE, there's quite a bit of land off limits to locals but the band still takes clients on to private land. Thus, the amount of posted land has increased dramatically in an effort to keep guided hunts off private land.

In the meantime, glad to see you hit 25. A few good months calling and you could hit that couple hundred mark you mentioned a year or two back. Good luck. :sniper: Saskcoyote


----------



## Snowgooser

I guide Canadian resident hunters here in the south. Cater to the guys how just don't have the time or desire to do it themselves. I hope to rack up some numbers, but work my take me away January 1 until March so we will see.


----------



## Snowgooser

Planned an entire day yesterday based on the wind. Well the wind decided it wasn't going to cooperate, it was all over the map. In one set the wind switched 6 times One minutes from the east and the gusting out of the north west the next. Cost me a shot at an incoming coyote, that had been on my upwind. Called this one out of a bank of hedge rows. Took 53 minutes from the time I put the call to my lips until I killed her. Was excruciatingly painful watching her barely move for the half mile that she came from. By that time it had warmed up and the dogs were lazy. Saw several on the drive home sleeping on hill sides.


----------



## Snowgooser

Was not planning on going out today. Had a few things that had to be done this morning around here, and my girlfriend and daughter were heading back to Manitoba for some visiting and I needed to be here to see them off. At 3:30 I figured I would go make a set or two before dark. Checked the wind and decided in a spot that I hunted once last year and killed a double. this place is hard to get into and then you have a half mile walk. I get about halfway on foot and see two coyotes working the grown over field for mice. the problem is I now can't get to my stand location and I am on the bald a$$ prairie. I skirt a hill and find a suitable snow drift and get prone. I glass the field and see three coyotes mousing. Hit the jack rabbit and wait. One looks up and continues mousing the other two look up and walk away. Not exactly the reaction I was hoping for. So I go to the sound that has been working well lately, a very quiet bird distress on the Verminator Tweety. Well two decided that sounds good and start coming. Unfortunately for me that field must be loaded with mice cause they would just get going and one would slam on the breaks and pounce. I was thinking about backing out and just leaving them be when I catch movement way off to my right. Here came a separated pair. One was heading more to the mouse field, but the other was more or less coming to me. Long story short I dust her at 100 yards after 2 distant gun shots spooked her. Hit the kiyiyi and see what will happen. second series if that and I see one coming, then two, the three, and then four! Here is the salt in the wound. They hang up at about 400 yards where there are 2 pee posts, and these 4 males take turns drenching them both. The spot they were peeing on was my target set location! The other problem was I couldn't call anymore as the dead coyote that they could see was off to my right and I am just laying behind a drift. Thought about airing one out at them, but figured in a week or so I will head back and do a little howling. With 4 males in that close proximity I am sure something will happen.


----------



## Snowgooser

This one won't be making the fur pile. I shot 11 coyotes in this spot last year and 10 had mange, now number 11.


----------



## hogcaller

Here's my last few hunts from November and 1st part of December........




























Big Bobcat









Mangy one









Even called up one for my 9 year old's 1st coyote with 22 mag


----------



## Snowgooser

2 more after 8 long days of being shut out. Found out my gun was off, so numbers _should_ get better.


----------



## bearhunter

today was tough. Denise and i left at 4:30 this a.m. made 6 sets, seen 14 coyotes,only 2 responded.1 kill 1 miss. deep snow. snowshoes saved the day.


----------



## airforcehobit

Full moon calling doesn't get any better.. called in eight coyotes (four pair) and a fox. i think i need to change to an AR so i can hit those pairs a bit harder


----------



## Snowgooser

Killed 2 more today. Killed the bigger one at about 10 yards, 1 second into the first set. It must have been sleeping cause I hit the call and suddenly there is a coyote hauling away from under my feet. Not a pretty shot, but luckily the hole was perfectly straight and easy to stitch. The smaller one almost winded me using a ditch I didn't know was there. Glad my gun is back in line cause he caught lead at about 250. Have a goal of 40 skins before Christmas and I am almost there.


----------



## bearhunter

you are doing well snowgooser :thumb:


----------



## airforcehobit

My first Gray Fox hell yeah but you guys still make me feel like a novice when i see some of those fur walls i am happy with a dozen


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Now that I'm done guiding waterfowl hunters I'm able to get out as well... Got this double on my 4th set of the season a few nights ago. Made 4 dry sets last night.

Heres the story of the success a few nights ago....

4th set-
Chris decided to sit this one out since there was no good place to park the truck at this spot, so he dropped Taylor and I off and drove away planning to come back in about 25mins. I picked through the few mouth calls I brought and the hunt was on.

Taylor sat on the hill behind me watching the down wind and another chunk of good cover (A chunk Chris believed was holding coyotes). This was an area I was unfamiliar with.

Started the set with lonesome female/pup howls, Then went into rabbit distress, Then tried some female invitation, Then woodpecker distress, Then decided to get kinda radical with fawn bleating and excited coyote. Still nothing. Then did Ki-Yis for a very short bit.

I had all but givin up by now. It had already been 30-35mins and the cover I was calling to wasn't more than 300yds away. I figured if they haven't come by now they're not gonna. Or maybe we walked'em out...... But I decided to give my cat-nip a try. After about 5mins of that they showed up about 250-300yds away and man did they take their sweet a$$ time closing any distance. It took'em about 8 mins to reach the 160yd mark. Not that they were charging the call, They just didnt seem all that interested.

The male pretty much had me pegged but didn't recognise me as danger yet (one of the consiquences of having to sit in a bare field). He was still tryin to figure that part out. The female had lost intrest long ago and was jumping/leaping/playing around/diving in the deep powder. But she didn't seem to wanna leave her man. 
Well she started to "play" her way back towards cover and thats when I decided it was time for action if I were to have any chance at a double. I estimated him to be @150yds and he was facing me.

I burried the cross hairs into his chest and delivered the package BANG-SLAP! It couldn't have worked out any better! He yelped and started spinning throwing her from a state of "Lets get the heck outa here" into a state of confusion. She started to come back and I let her. The male had almost completely expired when she offered a standing broadside 185yd shot. BANG-SLAP! But it wasn't good. I had to give her another one to seal the deal.


----------



## airforcehobit

nice double good lookin dogs


----------



## Snowgooser

That left one has a nice pale coat.


----------



## airforcehobit

hey gooser did you make your X-mas goal?


----------



## Snowgooser

Nope, 8 short. The wind hasn't let up here for over a week. It calmed down for about 2 hours yesterday afternoon, but way warm. Went out anyway and just annoyed 2. +1 is too warm here for coyote calling. The wind isn't supposed to calm down anytime soon either. The only good thing is that all my spots are getting a good rest.


----------



## airforcehobit

same story here but looking forward to some clean snow to track by and rest for some public ground i hunt


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

A budy and and I did some spot/stalk last week. I took this red at 125yds. He made a sneak on a red too and was able to sneak within 103yds but his bullet skipped a drift before reaching the fox.

Went again today. He missed another 169yd sleeping red after tryin to get it to stand up. Then he dropped me off and came accrossed a sleeping yote. He doesn't have a range finder and guestimated the shot to be around 300yds. He missed...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors




----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Bloody, there aint nothing special about that rifle, but i like it lol. whats your kill count on that baby?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Just got to ad another coyote slash today. let me go look quick.....

77 yotes and only 14 reds.


----------



## airforcehobit

thats good number bloody.. how long you been carryin that death stick? Model 12?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I quit riding snowmobile in 2000 for lack of snow and started taking predator calling more serious and picked up the rifle. So I've had it about 10 years. The first few years were a struggle but after making a number of rookie mistakes, and learning from them, I started draggin animals to the truck.

Yes. Model 12fv. Got between 2 and 3k rounds through the barrel and it still prints under half an inch at 100yds.... Unless I'm all jacked up on Mountan Dew.


----------



## Snowgooser

Few more critters. The weather has been my worst enemy over the last few weeks. Called up a few more that I whiffed on or should have been packing my skattergun. Lots and lots of snow here now so its all snow shoe transportation now, makes for alot few stands in a day. Pretty stoked about the fox, not many of them around here. The closest I have ever seen a fox is about 10 miles from where I killed this one. He is skinned out and getting tanned to hang up. Not sure what a big fox is, but he weighed a whisker under 13 pounds.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Average fox down here weigh 9-12lbs.


----------



## Snowgooser

Very disappointing day. With the snow so deep it makes sets take so much longer than normal. Only got in 3 sets before noon. Not a single critter, not even a magpie. It was snowing like crazy too. Snow stopped at 12:30 as I was heading into stand 4. After 20 some minutes of jackrabbit I let loose a kiyiyi. Saw a coyote a few seconds later 800 yards out very intent on what he heard. Gave a yelp and here he comes. Killed him at 100 yards while he was facing me. He is a solid coyote. Weighed him at 32 pounds, but he isn't that long. Stand 4 I decided to start off with a lone female howl followed 5 minutes later with a couple male howls. About 12 minutes I was about to let a kiyiyi go but instead grabbed the jack rabbit. Turned out to be the wrong move. 2 seconds in a coyote pops into view and is obviously intent on flight. It was about 400ish yards, and I catch movement. One of the biggest coyotes I have ever seen popped over the lip of the coulee. He was a little more interested and started into the coulee toward me. Now this spot has been good to me, these two very numbers 8 and 9 that I have called here in 4 sets over 2 years. The past 7 have all done the same thing, come into the coulee from the NE and come south down the coulee to a flats where I have a wide open shot. So the first coyote I saw goes into the coulee about the time the big boy crosses is in front of him. Had my gun set and was waiting. I figured I would let them both onto the flat so that I shot the big one for sure. See one of them pop up onto the little hill that is the start of the flat. I was pretty sure it was the big one and it was a 225 yard shot, but all I could see was its head and neck. Gave a lip squeak and that was the last I saw of either of them. I made the fatal mistake of using the jackrabbit. The 3 coyotes I called today had zero interest in rabbit. These spots haven`t been called yet this year and I know the coyotes are there. Made one more set and the wind did a 180 so I called it quits and went for gas. Supposed to be cold tomorrow so I will be out in a new area.


----------



## Snowgooser

Had a decent morning until the wind started up. Called a couple spots that I have been saving for an easterly wind. The first two spots I called yielded these two females. Both showed up under 10 minutes and came to a lone male howl. Killed both around 100 yards. Nothing showed on the last set of the morning as the wind was going over 30 km. Had planned to hunt this afternoon but was too windy for me. Used the time to do a little spotting and talked to a few farmers. The graders haven't been able to keep up with the snow so a lot of the secondary roads haven't been opened up yet. Sorry for the crappy picture. I ran out of oil for my shop furnace (fuel truck has been delayed with the road conditions) so this is on the floor in my drying room. Will take a picture tomorrow in the shop when the heat is on, if I remember.

31 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## Snowgooser

Another couple for today. The only thing about howling them in (in my opinion) is that unless you get into a howling match with a male, they aren't very eventful. The big male came to a lone female howl. Shot him right in the shoulder at 100 yards and the bullet fragmented. Had to give him another one as he was leaving, gonna be a creative stitching job. The little female came to a pair howl. Killed her at about 100 too. It got real nice late in the morning so I called it and went home. Went out just before dark and spooked a coyote with a howl that was about 200 yards away. It came out the backside of the slough at about 450 and I just let it go. Nothing else showed up. In the picture of 4, the two on the left are from yesterday and the two from today are on the right.

33 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## airforcehobit

it was a pretty hot night shot 5 total but one had no fur left so i don't like to mess with them. Made 5 sets killed five dogs home by midnight which always makes the old lady happy.


----------



## FullClip

Saw 5, shot 4, recovered 3. I didnt return to the truck with a fullclip for once!


----------



## Snowgooser

Wind slacked off this afternoon and I completely intended on spending it outside playing in the snow with my 3 year old. She was cold and wanting hot chocolate about 3:30, leaving me enough time to squeeze in a set. Went to a spot where I killed one a month or so ago. Real pain snow shoeing in the 3/4 mile to the spot. Let loose a female invitation and see this little lover boy one the way after a couple minutes. He must have seen me cause at about 50 yards he turns tail. I suck a moving shots so I just tracked him and he stopped at 100 yards or so and that was it. Kind of a scruffy thing, thought he was a touch mangy but seem to just be scruffy. Seems like alot of yearling males are kinds rough looking.

34 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## airforcehobit

hit one like that the other day Gooser I thought is was the start of mange... did it skin okay? I hate to leave them but i did not think it would sell.


----------



## Snowgooser

Yeah it peeled out fine. It didn't look as bad as the picture made him look. Gonna turn him this morning so will get a better look. I think he was sick with something, not an ounce of fat on him.


----------



## KurtDaHurt

This is my first coyote of the year, definitely gonna go out again next weekend.


----------



## Snowgooser

Great rifle. That is the model I wanted, but at the time here is Canada that was deemed tactical and was illegal up here! Looks like that coyote hasn't missed too many meals either.


----------



## KurtDaHurt

Thanks snowgooser, it was a nice sized coyote. I finally got the gun the way I want it, pretty happy with the choate varmint stock, shoots GREAT, just a wee bit heavy though, gonna start working up some loads for it this week, factory ammo just doesn't cut it. First year I had the gun I decided to take it deer hunting, heavy rifle+climbing tree stand= bad idea. Long story short the tree stand let loose so I let go of the rifle to grab on for dear life. Brand new nikon monarch scope bent to crap and factory stock broke in half. Nikon replaced the scope, and I then had an excuse to buy the upgraded stock, it all worked out I guess.


----------



## Snowgooser

Saw 21 or 22 different coyotes from 8:30 to 12:45 today. Unfortunately with the crap weather yesterday and the gorgeous weather this morning they were on the move and howling everywhere. The one I got I actually caught sleeping when I got back to the truck after set two. Whistled at it, it stood and then went right back down. Had planned on going back out this afternoon for a couple hours, but I got caught up playing with the munchkin and didn't make it. This one had a touch of mange on the tail, but the rest was fine. Be happy when the weather stabilizes and get colder. Our coyotes get shot at from the road constantly, so try a sneak is almost always useless. You hardly ever see one from the road that isn't in flight when it sees you, no matter the distance.

35 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## jk3hunter

Kino said:


> I got caught up in a deployment this year so my coyote hunting was about nill. After all the years at it though, here is my trophy pic.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


A friend of mine was hunting with me and I called in a group of coyotes. They were a long ways out but one of them seemed really dark even black. I thought I was seeing things but that black dog is amazing and beautiful!


----------



## jk3hunter

Its proof that they exist and that I am sane haha


----------



## Billyhcc

Where / what state did you shoot the black dog


----------



## airforcehobit

THAT IS AWESOME any plans for the hide?

I had a chance at one not near that dark i had never heard of one so i figured it was somebodies dog. I should have shot it.

good on ya!!


----------



## Snowgooser

Popped this dude yesterday afternoon. Meant to post after I skinned him, but the couch won. Nothing to special, caught him sleeping. Was kinda curious why he was sleeping a half hour before dark. Once I picked him up I had a hunch. He weighed 25 pounds. When I skinned him he was completely emaciated. His hip and shoulder blades had no meat covering them. I almost pulled him in half taking his hide. When I took him out of the gambrel my hand was able to close around his abdomen. I am loving these ballistic silver tips, accurate and good on the fur.

36 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## Snowgooser

Got out late this afternoon with time for a couple sets. Decided to try an area about 15 miles away that I had taken a look at back in November. First spot was over looking a big frozen slough that had a good 100 deer yarded up around it. Loaded with coyote tracks. About 9 minutes in I see one coming across the ice from the opposite way I was expecting. Ended up killing her at about 70 yards as she was heading for my downwind. Go into a kiyiyi and turn the gun back to where I was expecting a critter from. After the second set of kiyiyis I see another one where the first cam from. Got turned and gave a yelp. Looked up with no interest. Hit it with a tally ho jack rabbit and here it comes, slowly. Decide to try and speed it up because I am getting cold. Give it a high ball series and it is coming. Out of the corner of my eye I see a coyote where I had been watching, giving me the stink eye. It was only about 140 yards, but I had to turn body and gun 90 degrees to shoot and after the rabbit it had no interest. Ended up with it laying down about 400 yards and not sure what happened to the other one.
Running late to set two I was making my way down a fence with very crunchy snow when I see two coyotes leave a patch of bull rushed and move into a very over grown field. I figured they say me, but also figures there would be more. Almost to my spot I see three come out the far side of the field running hard, but more like chasing each other. As I am sitting I see a fourth trailing behind. I was ready to pull the plug, but thought what the hey I am here. I made a wah wah and the fourth was in high gear my way. All of a sudden the other three crest a ridge on a serious move. Now it is about 10 minutes before legal, but a big cloud bank has it pretty dark. There is one in the lead by a good 100 yards, followed by two together and one falling behind. My plan was to let the lead one get as close as possible and try and pop at least one trailer. Unfortunately the pair hung up. I let the lead get to about 100 yards and he just stopped. He was a big healthy dog so I put the cross hairs on him and waited to see. I think he was staring at my one snow shoe that I had hastily popped off my foot. I could see this might end quick to I leaned in as just as I committed to the trigger pull, in the corner of my scope I catch movement as one of the trailers came over the hill. Might have been a double, but killed the big boy and the others left unscathed. Good news is I could just barely see them start to mouse about 1000 yards out. Give them a go in a few days.

38 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## Snowgooser

Killed these two out of a group of 4 that came in at the 30 minute mark on my first and only set this morning. Would have had 3 if one hadn't picked me out sitting there. The lead dog was a real beauty but it wouldn't hold still at 250 and I shot underneath it. The one that busted me bugged out and I killed these two while they were staring at each other. -32 and 10 kn wind tomorrow morning, so it should be good.

40 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## bearhunter

froze my arse off this morning. was just gonna go for an hour or 2. spotted a coyote laying on the down-wind side of a big drift next to some standing cornstalks. i figgered this was gonna be easy as pie since it was real windy. from looking the situation over through my spotting scope, it looked like i should be able to get to about 150-200 yards so i broght my .222. the stalk worked out great. got to about 200 and he had no idea i was there. i took into acoound the stong crosswindand shot. i was going for the head. apparently i held to much into the wind as when i shot he JUMPED up and started pawing at his face while up on his hind leggs. i shot again and hit him throught the back legs. than he took off running. long story short was i was'nt dressed proper and had to run him down. finally killed him about 3/4 miles from the truck. by the time i got back to my truck i was as cold as i've been in many years. was afrain i freezer burned my left hand but it seems to be ok now. lesson learen, always expect the worse. coulda been real ugly if it was 20 degrees colder out.. the first shot him in the canine tooth and it went out the end of his nose


----------



## duckp

error.


----------



## bearhunter

duckp said:


> error.


 :huh: :huh:


----------



## Snowgooser

Couple more. Killed the skinned one at 20 yards. Was trying to wait on its partner to close under 250, but it was in no hurry. Killed the little female off a dead cow.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... 0/Feb9.jpg

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Feb11.jpg

42 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## Snowgooser

Howling wind and very mild this morning so I figured I would head down the road and check the dead cow from yesterday and then go do a little glassing. Before I could leave I had to make breakfast for a sleepy little munchkin, making me late for the carcass. Got there in time to see them heading for a hedge row. Figured I would head to town for mail and fuel and then go look for some foxes. Several coyotes out moving, but nothing stalkable. Found one asleep by a hedge and the stalk was on. Was about 100 yards away and realized it was a fox! Was trying to find a slot in the hedge to make the shot through, when it jumps up and bolts. I pop through the hedge to see if I can get a poke at it and I then see why it bolted. Killed this old girl at about 200 yards while she was stalking the foxes bed. Had to meet a guy at my house so no time for more fun. Saw 2 more sleeping singles and a sleep pair that were in prime spots on the way home. Get home and there is a message the guy will be 2 hours later. Lucky coyotes. Off to Regina until Monday, so they get a couple days break.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Feb12.jpg

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... dGirl1.jpg

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... dGirl2.jpg

Beautiful pelt on this coyote.

43 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## Snowgooser

The only thing better in calling than a coyote that is hunting you is one coming to kick your ***. Killed a heavy, but short female this morning that about ran me over looking for the little bird she wanted to eat. Kinda cheated as I had seen her and was able to put half a sneak on her and call her the rest of the way. 2 others showed up way off, but down wind. Put a bullet right over the back of one at about 400. This coyote is my first with my own hand loads. Very happy with the 50 gr V-Max. Went back home to check on the sick munchkin and the getting-to-not be understanding girl friend. Didn't get back out until 5, but was going close to home. Just about finished the half mile walk to my stand and see 3 messing around a half mile out. Get settled and let a lone female howl out. They all stop and stare. Give another one and here they come. They came pretty good to about 400 and then must have hit a pee post or something cause the two males started peeing on everything. I let them mess around for a few minutes trying to decided was to do. I figured a light kiyiyi would do it. Wrong! They blasted off like I shot at them. Waited until they were out of sight and let loose a male challenge, followed by another a minute or so later. Promptly see one south of me 3/4 of a mile and on the other side of the road coming hard. Figure no way cause he will almost run passed my truck. See another hard charger to the northwest 500 yards out. I was sitting in a cluster of bales on a hill top and lost sight of the nw coyote, but did hear him grunting and growling as he came up the hill. No attempt to downwind and he was seriously mad. Shot him behind the ear as he was trying to figure out where the coyote was. Look to my downwind and the other one has cleared the road and is coming in right downwind. He checks at 100 yards and that is it for him. On the 1 mile drive home I found a new herd of mule deer with a pack of at least 8 around them. Will be on them come morning I hope.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Feb18.jpg

46 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## jk3hunter

Snowgooser, pardon me for askinga question that you have already answered but where do you hunt! haha you've aparently been doing fantastic this winter! do you always do this well every winter?


----------



## Snowgooser

I am in central Saskatchewan. I usually do a little better, but the deep snow really stalled out the production in January and first part of February. With breeding season it is picking up a bit, but another 10 days and the pelts will be worthless and I will be done. My shooting has left a lot to be desired this year too. Should have at least 15 more that were chip shots.


----------



## airforcehobit

I feel your pain with the chip shots gooser.... one miss will haunt me and my hunts till next year. I hate that feeling when you know you sealed the deal only to had out a diploma. you must keep your hides a bit later up their. I shot a big male two days ago but he was hammered. the fur trade is over for me. I am gonna do a little sommer huntin just to get me by till next year the stretchers are hung but i aint done yet. any luck in the summer?


----------



## airforcehobit

I feel your pain with the chip shots gooser.... one miss will haunt me and my hunts till next year. I hate that feeling when you know you sealed the deal only to had out a diploma. you must keep your hides a bit later up their. I shot a big male two days ago but he was hammered. the fur trade is over for me. I am gonna do a little sommer huntin just to get me by till next year the stretchers are hung but i aint done yet. any luck in the summer?


----------



## Snowgooser

I don't bother them on the summer. I will be stopping here in another week or so and won't start up again until mid October. Guiding spring snow goose, then fishing and then back into waterfowl keeps me busy enough.


----------



## Snowgooser

This one was a gimme. Had planned to hunt this morning but the wind was ridiculous. My girlfriend had a doc appointment this morning and on her way home saw a coyote run off our driveway and a deer with blood all over it standing on our driveway. Got a little ticked when she said she got out of the van and yelled at the coyote to make it run away. Luckily it listened to her as well as I do. Jumped in the van and he was standing off the driveway at a paced off 320. Love these 50gr v-maxes. Couldn't find the deer, but I am sure some other coyotes will.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Feb23.jpg

Went to get mail yesterday morning and as always I had my stuff in the truck. Passed a blocked road allowance and thought I saw something. Back up and sure enough 2 foxes laying 150 yards away. Jump out and drop the bipods. Get them in the scope as the stand up and as I am about to pull the trigger I realize they are butt to butt. Thought it would be a real dick move to kill them in that situation, so I let them go.

47 coyotes
1 fox


----------



## Sask hunter

snow gooser,
what type of snow shoes are you using? How much do you sink in with them?


----------



## Snowgooser

I have wood and raw hide ones. Not sure what design they are called, but they are about 40 inches long. Right now alot of the snow is rock hard and you don't sink much at all. I use them for the soft spots that you sink past your knees all of a sudden.


----------



## Sask hunter

do you find wider is better? I have to get snow shoes as the deep snow prevented me from hunting as much as I would like cause it was too hard of walkin.


----------



## Snowgooser

Started out this morning just like it should be. Called in a pair, killed the female and kijijied the male back. Could see my house the whole time. Stopped at the house and dropped them off and retrieved my bag of cough candies and warmer gloves. Stopped to make another set but decided against it with the wind coming up. Went to a protected coulee and had a 3 legged one show up but wouldn't commit. I think I had a run in with this one back in December when he lost his leg. On my way to spot 3 I was sure I saw a coyote duck through a hedge row on property that I have permission. Make the loop around the block and play cat and mouse with fox and decide I didn't really wanna kill him. Got back to the rows and go situated. Started calling and promptly have 2 foxes hauling my way. Look them over and figure I will kill the bigger one thinking its the male. That one's pelt was also better. Had to yell at them to stop them and popped him at 20 yards. The pale female ran out to about a 100 yards and stopped, then headed off through the rows. Went to my intended spot and called in 2 pairs of coyotes that turned into a cluster that resulted in no dead coyote. I did miss one that was mostly due to the contortionist position I was in. Headed to town after that to run some errands and then head home to relieve my sick girlfriend of our 3 year old. On the way home I pass the stand that I passed on and there was 4 coyotes sleeping 50 yards from the cultivator I sit behind. Another was out in the field eying up a herd of deer. Plan on being there in the morning.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Feb24.jpg

49 coyotes
2 fox


----------



## Snowgooser

Sask hunter said:


> do you find wider is better? I have to get snow shoes as the deep snow prevented me from hunting as much as I would like cause it was too hard of walkin.


I like the wide snow shoes. I am a big guy so I need all the flotation I can get. I know when it was at its worst here I was sinking almost to my knees, but out of my shoes I was over my waist.


----------



## Sask hunter

I went out this morning. Holy crap was it cold -45 celsius with the wind. Only had time to call one spot but ended up with a double on foxes, first ever double. Unfortunately they were both down in the valley where the snow was soft and deep, I was in over my hips and I'm 6'0". Thankfully the fields had rock hard snow so most of the walking was easy. I think I'm done for the year now though as the snow is crazy deep and the coyotes will start to rub any day now. Both the foxes were still alright fur a little late and starting to get weak on guard hairs on there back legs but other than that still good. I'll post pictures later as they were both rock hard by the time I got home and I was only 20 miles away.


----------



## Tallguy

Need advice on what to buy! I think I want digital-wireless-simple to operate-remote speaker-works in 20 below-70 and first time hunter I want the best-please help me choose what to buy-Bruce


----------



## Snowgooser

Was standing at the sink this morning filling the kettle for tea and I thought I saw a coyote heading toward the coyote carcasses I put out the other day. Luckily I out the truck in the shop so I ran out in my pajamas and jumped in the truck. Coyote was making for the hills when I leaned over the hood and rolled him at 300 on a dead run. Not a bad way to start the morning. Go back to the house and get everything ready to go. Go back out to get him and gone. Walked out and no blood or anything. I had watched him for a minute or so and it never twitched. Not sure what the deal was. Walking into my first set I half spook a coyote that is just waling through. Get close to my spot and see 2 deer and a coyote 500 yards out. Get kind of into my spot and give a bird distress. Minute later he comes over the hill on a mission. Problem with where I had to spot it put a ridge in front of that was too close. He stopped about 125 yards out and flat out pulled the shot. Didn't bother blazing as it left. Get settled where I wanted to be and started with jack rabbit. A couple minutes in I look behind me and there is a coyote staring at me about 15 feet away. Needless to say we are both surprised. Nail it with a Texas heart shot at about 100 yards. This might have been the initial coyote that I had missed already. Let loose a kiyiyi and a minute later see one way out on the way in. It gets kind of distracted by the two deer and and I kiyiyi again. In my peripheral I catch movement and see another one coming pretty hard from off to my side. It circles up wind headed for my downwind. Drop it at about 125, 50 yards from the other one. I kiyiyi again but the other one doesn't show. As I was leaving I see him walk onto a hill a half mile out and lay down. I gather the coyotes and 3 whitetail sheds I found and get back to the truck. My next spot was two miles away and when I get there I can see two coyotes already sleeping in the open. If the snow stops before dark I will be out there this afternoon.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Feb26.jpg

51 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Tallguy said:


> Need advice on what to buy! I think I want digital-wireless-simple to operate-remote speaker-works in 20 below-70 and first time hunter I want the best-please help me choose what to buy-Bruce


Fox Pro. I don't have one yet, but when my fur check comes in I will.


----------



## Tallguy

thanks, tallguy


----------



## Snowgooser

Been hoping this mangy coyote would come to the bait pile. I have been seeing him near the house for the last week or more and really wanted him gone. It is relatively mange free close to me and I would like to try and keep it that way. I set out the bait mainly to get him. Was at the sink again this morning and saw a coyote go down into the bait. Grab the gun and walk down the driveway. I think the magpies gave me away as he started walking out as I was getting close. Dropped the bipods, sat down, barked at him and that was it. I wasn't walking all the way out there so I just took a picture as I was driving by heading out. The first picture is about 20 yards from where I shot from zoomed out. The next is of the coyote to the left of the bush.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... Mange2.jpg

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... -Mange.jpg

I had planned on calling this coulee as my last spot of the morning, but when I was driving by I saw 2 coyotes in a little finger off the main coulee. Get almost all the way in and I see 2 hauling tail over a hill 600 yards out. Figured they couldn't see me so kept walking in. Get set down and see a third doing his best to find a mouse under the snow. Glass to where I saw the other 2 head and see that they were trying to find a little privacy. The mouser looked kinda rubbed so I went to a howl to try and get the love birds. The two of them fire right up, joined my the third. I loose a challenge and here comes the big boy, followed by the other two. I usually prefer to howl with substantial cover behind me so they have to look around. Unfortunately I was on a bare hill. They crested the last hill at 400 yards and started looking around. I gave a couple light bird distresses and the female was coming hard, followed by the big male. It came down to it I could stop the female in the right spot I would have a 250 at the male and 100 yarder on the departing female. I barked and whistled but the female kept charging, and of course the male stopped. Killed the female at about 10 yards and kiyiyied. I got the male stopped at around 300, right in the middle of a willow clump. I saw the other one at about 200, but wanted the big male. I ended up with an offhand shot at pushing 400 and put it right over his shoulder. Made one more set and had a couple howl back at me, but the sun was warm by then and nothing came in.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Feb27.jpg

53 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Tallguy

Thanks- still need advice on best brand digital caller-tallguy


----------



## Snowgooser

Fox Pro is a digital caller brand. www.gofoxpro.com


----------



## Tallguy

Thanks for the great advice. In the 60s I hunted specks a bunch near Densel and met a group of super nice German farmers. Bruce


----------



## Snowgooser

Was getting ready to head out this afternoon when I get a phone call from the neighbor that has a dead cow behind his barn. Tells me there is a black coyote eating on the bones. Stop in an shoot it. Not a black coyote but mangy or rubbed. I was in a hurry to get going, figured I would run home and grab the camera and take a picture after I was done hunting. Get to my chosen spot and pull into the road allowance. Was about 20 feet from the truck and hear a crunch. Look back and see the front end of my truck broke through a drift. Not good. Keep going, worry about truck later. Get to my spot and go through the motions. Getting ready to leave and finally see two coyotes. They have love on their mind and have no interest in me. They are also a mile out. Turns out there is 4 of them. They mess around for a bit and then all lay down. They are in a spot that I can cut the distance and maybe get their attention. Have about 10 minutes of light left when I get there. I let a lone female howl out and they all run away. I kiyiyi and they stop looking my direction but nothing else. I glance to my downwind and there is a coyote at 50 yards giving me the stare down. I am hidden from the four behind a hedge, but wide open to this one. It is just confused I think. End up offhanding it at about 150, not that easy with a 13 pound gun. Got back to the truck and it was seriously stuck. Tried shoveling it out but the drifts were like iron. Thank goodness my girlfriend is feeling better and came to extract me with the other truck

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... eb27-2.jpg

Picture is of both good ones today, the one on the left is the one above.

55 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Was at the rink with the munchkin this afternoon and ran into another Dad there that said he had a pair of coyotes hanging around his cattle. Told him I would swing by on the way home. While there talked to two other guys that are having issues. Went by one of those guy's place and say a grandaddy coyote and his girlfriend. If the wind cooperates I will be on him tomorrow I hope. So I head to the guys place that initially told me about the pair. As I am pulling in the yard I can see one laying out from a bale stack. It is only about 200 yards so I climb up the bales and peak over. Both coyotes are there and sounds asleep. I get the gun situated and whistle. They both stand up and it is very obvious which one to shoot. Dump the big dog, rack the bolt and that female was gone, she ran like a fox! Look back and this old guy is leaving too. In the picture you can see the shot in the shoulder. The bullet went in there and came out at about the elbow on the other side. He was doing a good job of getting out of there too. To make matters worse I had one bullet left. My new order of supplies was sitting on the seat of the truck, but I had one left. Hit him in the plumbing at about 250 and that was all she wrote. A real old timer. Tipped the scale just a whisker under 40 pounds and is just gorgeous. Was planning on skinning him to tan, but got a call from one of my bird clients and by coincidence he mentioned wanting a coyote for a full body mount. Ask ye shall receive. The picture doesn't do him justice, he will make for a great mount.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... 0/Mar1.jpg

56 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Saw fresh tracks going into my first set this morning. Had 4 coyotes in sight after my first series. 2 broke out and started to head in. The circled waaay around to my downwind and didn't offer a shot. Saw the nicest one of the 4 plop down for a snooze. Went into kiyiyis hoping to shake him loose. He stood, but that was it. Female whimpers got his attention, but a little male came over the ridge. He was taking the path of the previous 2, but I gave a little whimper that brought him to a more reasonable range. Misjudged the distance on the first shot, but he stopped and I dropped him with the second. Smallest male I have ever shot I think. He is in the middle.

Made another set with no takers and it started to snow so hard I called it. About noon I get a call from a guy down the road saying he killed a coyote and I could have it. Was on munchkin duty and couldn't get down until about 5. Was on the way to town with the little one for her skating carnival and stopped in to pick up the coyote. Well there was very little fur left on him to skin, but while standing there 3 coyotes walk into his corrals. Like American Express, I never leave home without my gun. Killed 2 and sent the third to the coyote hospital. I am having a heck of a time turning triples this year.

When we got to skating, Sierra couldn't wait to tell mommy we killed coyotes on the way there. You ever get that look...

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... 0/Mar4.jpg

59 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Stopped by my buddies small sheep farm this morning. Mentioned that there had been a few coyotes hanging around annoying his dogs. As I am pulling in I see 3 coyotes loitering out passed his barn. I get to the barn and take a lean off a chunk of machinery. I think they had figured something was up had moved out to around 250 yards. I shoot the biggest of the 3 and it starts the spin. Move on to number 2, and this where I needed a video camera cause I still can't believe it. I am drawing a bead on the back of its head and as I pull the trigger I see another coyote in the scope. The one I had shot initially had got back on it feet and cut right into the bullets path again. I actually looked up trying to figure out where the other coyote had come from cause I didn't realize what had happened. The first shot was right in the chest and the second went a little further back and gave me a little stitching. Was gonna put in a set or two, but the wind was starting to get up and I had 4 coyotes that needed skinning.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... 0/Mar5.jpg

60 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Sask hunter

hows the fur on them? I'm hoping to make it out tommorow, should be able to get lots of sets in cause I got snow shoes!!


----------



## Snowgooser

Some of the fur is still perfect. One of the last four was just ok. Figure if I manage $20 for the crappy ones, it still only took half and hour to put them up.


----------



## Sask hunter

Oh well with how the winter has been going i'd be shooting them if they were rubbed anyways just to help the deer out.


----------



## Snowgooser

Shot this beauty this morning on the first set. Was walking in a saw a couple coyotes way off but downwind. Just plopped down and did a kiyiyi. One must have seen me cause it started barking at me. Had another come over the hill that gave me a nice shot, except that there was a cattle yard 1000 yards behind him. Not worth it so I waited and this popped his head over the hill. He was about 200 and I could only see from his nose up. Held on his forehead and hit him right in the bridge of the nose, DRT.

After the shot I saw somewhere between 6 and 11 more coyotes take off. Must have had a deer down somewhere.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... Mar6-2.jpg

Was on my way to another set and found one sleeping out in a field, 100 yards from a hedge row. Went back around and walked in down two hedges back. Somehow it figured the game out and was gone when I sat and started to call. Pretty good idea where it went, so will give it a go if I hunt this afternoon. By 10:30 it was too warm for me and called it a morning.

61 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Capitalized on the right wind for a virgin spot this morning. I had looked at this spot back in October while scouting ducks, and then more or less forgot about it. I think I purposely forgot about it because it is at least a mile walk. I have kinda burned out my usual area so it was time for a switch. I got a late start, but made it to my parking spot just as the sun was peeking over the hills. Strapped on the shoes and hauled in there. Found a nice rock pile with a bush growing out of it to sit behind. I started out with the tally ho jack rabbit. After 7 or 8 minutes I went to the Red Desert howler with the barrel on it doing a jack rabbit. A couple minutes later I see the tiniest little spec over a mile out to the south. Put the scope up and see 3 coyotes very inspired to get to me. Before I put the gun down I see 2 more coming hard. Eventually two go down the last hillside that I will see them on until they are committed. About 5 minutes has passed and I haven't made a sound and they have all come hard. The third one goes down the hill and the last two hold up. I give a little on the call and they come too. The lead two come up the hill at about 300 still coming hard. I finally got the furthest one stopped at about 80 yards and dump it, rack another in and pop the closest one at about 35 while it stared at the first one. Look back out and see two come out onto the far hillside, followed by number 3. This is about 800 yards out. I wail a kiyiyi and one of them just peels down the hill in my direction. I keep on it trying to get all three to do it. One of the remaining two really wanted to come, but just wouldn't do it. Number 3 barreled in heading for my down wind at about 100 yards. I barked it to a stop and had three coyotes to drag a mile back to the truck. Should have taken the camera as two of the them aren't worth skinning.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... 0/Mar8.jpg

64 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Went out to start the truck to take the little one to her car pool for pre school and hear a coyote howling. Sounded like it was on the other side of my shop. Grabbed the gun out of the truck and walked around the shop. After a minute or two I can see it ears on the other side of the tree row. Take a lean off the shop, whistle and pop him right in the melon at about 175. I like the easy ones.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... Mar8-1.jpg

65 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Got lucky this afternoon. Went to throw the carcasses from yesterday in the pile and had a pair on it. I got lucky cause I was pretty intent on the Charlie Sheen interview that was on Sirius and just kinda looked over and there they were loping away. Jumped out of the truck, threw a bullet in the gun and drilled this female in the back of the head at about 250 (lucky shot). I took a poke at her partner, but all I could see was his head at about 350. Not sure where the bullet went, but I know where it didn't go. This coyote had great fur. Our temps are heading for the plus side so it is almost done. Gonna try and get in a couple sets tomorrow as there is a very big herd of deer a mile away and several coyotes loitering around them.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... 0/Mar9.jpg

66 coyotes
2 foxes


----------



## Snowgooser

Done and done. 72 coyotes killed (67 skinned) and 2 foxes. Putting a wood stove in my shop so I will have 24/7 heat for next fall. Along with that a washing machine so that my pelts will look even better.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... 34and2.jpg


----------



## airforcehobit

I could not wait any longer LET THE SEASON BEGIN!!!!!! HHHHHHOOOOOOOWWWWWWWLLLLLLL


----------



## Guest

Hello,

Many many thanks to sharing your animal hunting pictures, January and February is the best time to hunt. I am highly appreciated.

Nice to meet you :thumb: 
Ritchie Michael
_________
Wildlife Photography


----------



## airforcehobit

Richie
How is the Coyote hunting in Belize? I hear Carribean Coyotes are pretty prime right now. oke:


----------



## Guest

Hello,

Coyote is the common name for a New World canine, Canis la-trans that resembles a small wolf or medium-sized dog and is characterized by a narrow, pointed snout, greyish brown to yellowish gray fur on the upper parts and buff or white colored fur below, reddish brown forelegs, and a bushy, black-tipped, tail. Also, known as prairie wolf.

Best advance
Ritchie Michael
__________
Wildlife Photography


----------



## Snowgooser

Finally got out. Called the first spot and one popped up 15 seconds in. Problem was all I could see was ear tips above the grass. They disappear and reappear a couple seconds later at 40 yards. Can't see anything in the scope except grass, and then he's gone. Another one pops up on a hill at 275 and I forget to allow for the down hill and shoot right over. Wish I could say it got a lot better. Spot number 2 has this one on the ground at 100 yards in less than a minute. I quit calling when I first saw it at 5 seconds or so, so after the shot I waited 5 minutes and called again. couple minutes and one is coming from 1000 yards out. Long story short I blow a steep 200 yard shot. Went out for one set this morning and called in 3 singles. 1 saw me before I saw him and the other 2 winded me. The no snow is brutal. The coyotes aren't using trails that they normally do and are all over the map coming in. Would be nice if it would drop below zero too. Woh is me....... haha.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... Dec911.jpg

1 coyote


----------



## Snowgooser

Got this one at my second set, while I was walking back out. Not sure what it was doing but it was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Other than that is was a beautiful September morning!!

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... oto129.jpg

2 coyotes


----------



## Snowgooser

Shot the first one in self defense this morning at 12 yards. The an unseen coyote comes in behind me and under the fence between me and the dead one! That sucker is still running, needed my shotgun not my rifle. I am really missing the snow. Killed the second one this afternoon. Again the no snow almost saved him as I was just about to get up when I saw something funny 600 yards out. It actually left when I called at it, but then came back to bird distress. It circles me and I figured it was game over, but it got into 200 yards before freezing on my scent line. It was a real steep shot, and its amazing how much it effects your trajectory. I aimed low brisket and hit him in the bridge of the nose. Forecast is for a brown Christmas here

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... ec12-1.jpg

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... ec12-2.jpg

4 coyotes


----------



## Snowgooser

Killed this guy right before dark tonight. He came in at 2:34 after my first series. Hit him in the lower jaw and couldn't figure out how I managed that. When I skinned him I found the base of the bullet right where I was aiming, but just under the hide. I am guessing as I touched the trigger he lowered his head. Nice size male too, 41#.

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy18 ... /Dec13.jpg

5 coyotes


----------



## FullClip

Called in 3 on one stand Saturday night. They came in sorta down wind, which was the direction my buddy was facing. He shot one at about 40 yards. The other two got away with some poor shooting on our part. Worst part was they couldn't retreat very fast on the smooth as glass ice with a fresh dusting of snow on it. :shake: 









atleast it didn't go back to the vehicle with a Fullclip.......... :rollin:


----------



## owwwwww

Check out the open wound on this guys face! He weighed 37lbs! I wonder what cut his face open. Looked a lil nasty inside.. They are tough


----------



## xdeano

that dog looks a little mange on the neck. He could have gotten scrapped by about anything on the face, or that could be an open sore caused by mange also. Hard to tell from a picture. how did the rest of the pelt look? Any patches of fur missing anywhere else? Or thin fur in places?

xdeano


----------



## owwwwww

He didnt look mangey but yes his neck looks like crap. I was either thinkin it was from fighting or barb wire possibly..
Too bad his whole body wasnt as good lookin as his face..


----------



## xdeano

nope, that's mange my friend.

xdeano


----------



## owwwwww

Hmm, glad I cooked it well done then! It did taste a lil funny.. uke:


----------



## kingcanada

Since this is the pictures thread, I thought I should resurrect these to get folks fired up for the coming fur season. I hope the fur prices stay up, I have a good little snow rig again.


----------



## People

Here is my last one. Shot with a 300WM and a 220gr SMK at 596yds.










Chuck Norris originally appeared in the "Street Fighter II" video game, but was removed by Beta Testers because every button caused him to do a roundhouse kick. When asked about this "glitch," Norris replied, "That's no glitch."


----------



## cheesehead

Here is one i shot while bowhunting in nebraska. I have tried to stop coyotes before with some squeaking(never worked for me yet) so i decided to let her come on in. She was trotting head on, i drew back and waited til she got to my 30yard marker, put the pin on her chest and let one fly. I didnt compensate for her trotting so when the arrow got to her it smoked her right next to her left eye ball. DROPPED dead in her tracks. There was a hole about the size of both my fists from the T3, plus i have no idea on how to skin one so i didnt keep her. It was pretty darn awesome and my first coyote ever!


----------

